# Spinoff - Where are the NTM users?



## MonaLisa (Jan 28, 2005)

Okay...after MrsLee's Usher like confession on the Biolage Thread of sneaking some ntm serum *cough* and Sylver2's almost straying from her beloved product line...and her saying...we need an NTM thread....here it goes:

(Mo looks at Sylver 2 - if it's more than five chicks responding,not including us...I will be amazed...)


*What product do you use from the Neutrogena Triple Moisture Line?* All of the line or one specific item?

Use/or have used everything except the Leave-in foam as it has protein. The Daily Deep Conditioner, the Serum and the leave in cream are the bomb diggity! 

*What do you like about this line or specific product?*

I love the smell, the conditioning properties, reasonable price. It simply works. This along with my Keracare(detangling poo/Humecto) completes the moisturizing portion of my regime when I wish to alternate.


----------



## chocolate01 (Jan 28, 2005)

I use the mask and the silk touch leave in. I like the leave in because it helps aid in detangaling also it leaves my hair so soft and light. The mask I love because it's just a great conditioner and offers good slip. I also like the smell as well.


----------



## Cowgirl (Jan 28, 2005)

I use everything from the NTM line except the Hydrating Foam.  I love it all, the smell, the conditioning properties and especially the price.  I rotate one week NTM products, one week Nexxus products.  And so far my hair loves this rotation.


----------



## mrslee (Jan 28, 2005)

I have purchased and used the shampoo, conditioner and mask. I really like them all and use the conditioner the most. I want the serum now!


----------



## sylver2 (Jan 28, 2005)

NTM user in da hizzzouse!!!!!!!
C'mon ladies, this is absolutely the best thing thats happened to me hair product wise.
I Love the 
NTM Daily Conditioner is the BEST.  Its extremely emollient, it smells so good.  It Detangles, it adds shine, it makes my hair feel like soft silk.  It is my best friend right now, especially with my 14 weeks new growth.
I love the NTM Silk Touch leave in Cream.
Its great for Roller sets.  Also, I especially love using it on my hair when its DRY.
I would use it right before I wrap hair then wrap with satin scarf.  Hair falls straight shiny and silky next morning.  I also use it when I do the Pin curls, hair falls in silky waves.  
I just started using the shine serum...niiiiiiice.
The only thing I don't use is the NTM shampoo.
My hair is really thick and coarse, especially being 14 wks post relxr.  It is sooo soft now, especially my new growth.
I alternate with Rusk Smoothers.  Usually I use them all together, comes out great.


----------



## sylver2 (Jan 28, 2005)

MrsLee I love your hair.  
I might oil my scalp w/ some jojoba too. I didn't before because I thought it would weigh it down, but yours looks nice.


----------



## mighty_isis (Jan 28, 2005)

I use the whole line except for the mousse and I love it!


----------



## Dolapo (Jan 28, 2005)

I use the whole line. I alternate between Nexxus and NTM


----------



## Crysdon (Jan 28, 2005)

I use everything in this line.  I love the serum and mask most of all.

Tip:  Clarify with baking soda, towel dry your hair and apply the mask and leave on for 5 to 10 minutes under a shower cap.  Your hair will have ultimate slip and softness.


----------



## candibaby (Jan 28, 2005)

I dont use anything from this line but I've been interested in trying it for a long time...


----------



## Kitkat (Jan 28, 2005)

I use everything except the Mousse and the Leave In.  I like Salerm 21 Leave In conditioner better.

But man, NTM is the bomb!   I just posted in the Biolage thread that I strayed from NTM, used Biolage Ultra Hydrating Shampoo and Hydrating Balm, and that they couldn't hold a candle to my NTM.   When someone here posted that even the Shine Serum rocked, I had to try that too.  And I love it!

For you ladies hooked on the Deep Recovery Mask, I urge you to try, try the Daily Deep Conditioner.  One of the LHCF ladies posted that the DDC had practically the same ingredients as the Mask, and gave equal results.  I'm telling you, DDC rocks.  Not only does it give the same incredible slip as the Mask, it's cheaper, very creamy AND you get more of it.  

I will probably always try new stuff just to keep this hair "thing of ours" interesting, but will ALWAYS come back to my NTM.   It's simply awesome.


----------



## bocagirl (Jan 29, 2005)

I use the Shampoo, Hair Mask, Leave In and Serum.  The thing I love is that it always leaves my hair very soft and moisturised.

I see lots of you guys like the smell, I don't particularly care for that at all especially with the Hair Mask.


----------



## Mija (Jan 29, 2005)

I love the whole line- it's a staple!


----------



## 14got (Jan 29, 2005)

I use the leave in.  I'm pissed because it went up 1.15 here.  I want to try the other items


----------



## LegallySpeaking (Jan 29, 2005)

I use the shampoo, conditioner, hair mask and the leave-in.


----------



## jellynote (Jan 29, 2005)

LegallySpeaking said:
			
		

> I use the shampoo, conditioner, hair mask and the leave-in.


 
*I use these also now I want to try the serum *


----------



## Armyqt (Jan 29, 2005)

I use the shampoo and the serum.  I rotate the shampoo with my Kenra and Elucence.  It's been one of my staples for months now.  I use the shampoo exclusively on my daughters naturals and it works wonders for moisturization and assists in detangling.  THe line has a gerat smell and for performs @ a much higher level than other drug store hair products.


----------



## dreemssold (Jan 29, 2005)

_I use the serum and recently added the Silk Touch Leave-In to the mix.  LOVE them!_


----------



## mochamadness (Jan 29, 2005)

I brought this line about 2 months ago after hearing all the good things about it on the board. I've used the shampoo, mask and the silk touch leave-in for my rollersets. I really like how moisturized my hair is after using these products. In fact, I plan on washing my hair using this line on Sunday.


----------



## mrslee (Jan 29, 2005)

sylver2 said:
			
		

> MrsLee I love your hair.
> I might oil my scalp w/ some jojoba too. I didn't before because I thought it would weigh it down, but yours looks nice.



Thanks sylver2! I am trying to get to your lenght. The jojoba oil is light! I love it.


----------



## AudraChanell (Jan 29, 2005)

I use the Silk Touch Leave-in and Daily Deep Conditioner


----------



## overnightcelebrity (Jan 29, 2005)

i like the smell and how soft my hair feels afterwards usin the shampoo and conditioner.  I am a fan but not a fanatic of ntm...I like nexxus better but ntm is a great product.  I am going to start using the leave in and want to try the serum but i can't find it anywhere.  

How does it compare to silk therapy???


----------



## Allandra (Jan 29, 2005)

I use and love Neutrogena Triple Moisture Healing Shine Serum.


----------



## MonaLisa (Jan 29, 2005)

wowwwwwwwwww...I knew folks was out there! I knew me and Sylver 2 weren't alone.

Thanks for fessin up ladies!!! LOL! 

[email protected] Cowgirl! look at you in the avatar!!! WOW! Looking good! Man!

Crysdon, thx for that clarifying tip...gonna have to try that.

mrs lee...please get the serum...it's not worth the embarassment with security personnel in the store.  

audra - mad at the salerm wheat germ pusha logo...okay?!

And must add...there are some good looking heads up in these avatars!
*Applause!!!!*

I just came back from getting my wash and set and used the whole NTM line and I'm proud of myself (I did not break down and get the Salerm Mask - looks over at Audra and Dana -- maybe in the summer as a treat)!!!!

I'm moisturized and feeeling good!  

(Back to protein next week! lol)


----------



## Healthb4Length (Jan 29, 2005)

Fellow NTM lover here ! I love this stuff, I think it does a great job without being too expensive. The shampoo is the first shampoo that my hair really loves, it's light and it detangles, it's never drying  even when I put on LOADS of this stuff and the smell...phenominal . I also like the conditioner because it's very moisturizing and the deep mask is okay too (I've used better--but still good). I just tried the serum and I was very impressed on a scale of one to to ten I give it an 8 3/4 only because it was very moisturizing and it was NEVER GREASY but it gave me a nice SHEEN not SHINE and it made my hair soooooo soft and fluffy that I had to use something heavy like shea butter to weigh the curls down. other than that this product is wonderful!!  I  haven't tried the foam or the cream yet but I only expect great results from it. If you haven't tried these products yet I URGE you to try them!


----------



## keylargo (Jan 29, 2005)

I love the shampoo, the daily conditioner -it's better then the mask imo-the silk touch leave-in and serum.


----------



## WaterChylde (Jan 29, 2005)

I'm using the hair mask, creamy leave-in and serum. I love them all.


----------



## harigeek (Jan 29, 2005)

I love the leave-in but I don't know why it leaves a WHOLE lot of residue in my hair.  It feels really soft but there's just way too much white stuff in my hair, even after keeping it in my hair all night long with a scarf.

Has this happened to anyone else ???

I also use the deep conditioner for CO washes and the mask as a creme rinse after my deep conditioning with UBH conditioner.


----------



## Wolftrap (Jan 29, 2005)

I use the shampoo and conditioner and LOVE IT!!!  Do you know the deep recovery mask and the conditioner have the same ingredients but in a different order? I keep telling you guys this and asking if the ingredients in a different order mean anything but none of you have answered. I don't buy the deep recovery mask because of this. If it has the same ingredients then to me it is a waste of money to buy both.


----------



## candibaby (Jan 29, 2005)

Wolftrap said:
			
		

> I use the shampoo and conditioner and LOVE IT!!! Do you know the deep recovery mask and the conditioner have the same ingredients but in a different order? I keep telling you guys this and asking if the ingredients in a different order mean anything but none of you have answered. I don't buy the deep recovery mask because of this. If it has the same ingredients then to me it is a waste of money to buy both.


 
it means that one may have more of some things than another.. which could make them completely different from each other, even if the ingredients are the same.. because they're in different concentrations.


----------



## lowkeyhomie (Jan 29, 2005)

I use the oil therapy, shampoo, hair mask and the serum. I like how moisturizing the products are and the availability-all I have to do is go around the corner to CVS or Walgreens


----------



## Kitkat (Jan 29, 2005)

candibaby said:
			
		

> it means that one may have more of some things than another.. which could make them completely different from each other, even if the ingredients are the same.. because they're in different concentrations.


 
You're probably right, Candibaby.   I still find that the Daily Deep Conditioner gives my hair just as much softness and slip as the Deep Recovery Mask, which I've since deep-sixed.


----------



## sylver2 (Jan 29, 2005)

harigeek said:
			
		

> I love the leave-in but I don't know why it leaves a WHOLE lot of residue in my hair.  It feels really soft but there's just way too much white stuff in my hair, even after keeping it in my hair all night long with a scarf.
> 
> Has this happened to anyone else ???
> 
> I also use the deep conditioner for CO washes and the mask as a creme rinse after my deep conditioning with UBH conditioner.




Are you saying that your putting in the leave in after using the ntm deep conditioner for Co wash and then using the ntm Mask after using another different conditioner??..If so that is a lot of product in the hair.  I would have a whole lot of residue too, if I did that.


----------



## sylver2 (Jan 29, 2005)

Kitkat said:
			
		

> You're probably right, Candibaby.   I still find that the Daily Deep Conditioner gives my hair just as much softness and slip as the Deep Recovery Mask, which I've since deep-sixed.




I don't used the mask either,  I use the Daily Conditioner which is FaBuLoso!!


----------



## LABETT (Jan 29, 2005)

I have the whole line except for the leave in and foam.
I love the way it makes my hair feel I think the hot oil treatment is my favorite product from the line besides the conditioner.


----------



## simplycee (Jan 29, 2005)

I have and use the entire line except the hot oil treatment ( I make my own).  I rotate the shampoo and conditioner.  I use the leave in after ever wash mixed with the serum.  I only use the foam when I'm in braids.  I love the stuff as much as my Kenra and Nexxus.


----------



## MonaLisa (Jan 29, 2005)

candibaby said:
			
		

> it means that one may have more of some things than another.. which could make them completely different from each other, even if the ingredients are the same.. because they're in different concentrations.


 
Co-signing on that one. Usually the order of ingredients, is the order of concentration of the ingredients. Although the Deep Daily Conditioner (which is the bomb diggity ish) and the Mask contain the same ingredients, the Mask has a higher quotient of certain common ingredients. Hence, one is the basic conditioner and the other a mask.

I tried the mask today, I likey...but I, so far...am still feeling the DDC...I have to give the mask another go though...my jar ain't done yet.  Probably will stick with just the DDC once I'm done.

I forgot, I've used the hot oil treatment as well...so I've done the line except the foam (no need).


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Jan 30, 2005)

I use the entire line including the foam leave in. I absolutely love this line. It leaves my hair feeling so moisturized and soft!!


----------



## onepraying (Jan 30, 2005)

Oo-oo-ooo oo  over here! over here, *  waving my hand like dude on Welcome Back Kotter!*

NTM poo and cond.  are my staple products.  I'm not a PJ per se,   but, I do get a rash or itch here and there.    So, this is basically the only poo and cond. combo I use.  I've been flirting with the Silk Touch Leave-in, basically cheating on my faithful Salerm, just to see if ST has any added benefits.  I haven't found any except for a different smell.  I've been eyeing some of the other products in the line, but I haven't budged.  I have the Mask too, and will be trying it out...

I like the smell and the buttery moisturized feeling it gives my hair  .

~op~


----------



## MonaLisa (Jan 30, 2005)

dontspeakdefeat said:
			
		

> I use the entire line including the foam leave in. I absolutely love this line. It leaves my hair feeling so moisturized and soft!!


 
AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW SHUCKY DUCKY NOW!!!  DSD has given the NTM stamp of approval!!!! 

Y'all that need inspiration on the board have seen DSD's progress...and you know she don't steer folks wrong.  Support NTM so my ish doesn't get discontinued or they start changing the formula! 
I'm not worried about Keracare, AVLON ain't goin nowhere...but NTM needs support as it's still in its infancy on the shelves.

Speaking of, I am running low on my DDC...I had used some for a condition wash this past week...*cough*


----------



## lavendarlover (Jan 30, 2005)

I recently dug out my NTM shampoo and jar of mask (which is really a combination of the mask and regular conditioner mixed together. I really prefer the daily condish over the mask, and when I run out of the mixture in the jar, I will get the daily condish. The whole line (that I've tried) is relatively mild. I didn't like the fact that the silk touch cream gave me scalp flakes. I get the products pretty cheap at the commissary. I recently bought some honey moisturizing shampoo and condish from the BOdy Shoppe, but to me, NTM is as good, if not better, and for less than half of the money. So I will be taking advantage of their exchange policy.


----------



## MonaLisa (Jan 31, 2005)

bumping it up!  yes, I did.


----------



## msmerc (Feb 1, 2005)

I love the mask, and plan to try the shampoo and conditioner soon.


----------



## chocolate01 (Feb 1, 2005)

Update!! I just tried the NTM serum and I love it. It left my hair so soft and silky. This was my first time using a serum and I was very pleased with the results.


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 1, 2005)

Aiight!

Ms.Merc - you will love the conditioner, esp. the Daily Deep Conditioner (I can see Sylver nodding her head...lol)

Chocolate - ummm...why is my boy up in your avatar??  LOL...I'm playing, dese iz jokes..but seriously...why is he?  Okay, I'm playing again....but on the real...
Ms. Allandra did not lie...the NTM serum is the bomb diggity ish.  I'm in love...for real doe.


----------



## sylver2 (Feb 1, 2005)

MonaLisa said:
			
		

> Aiight!
> 
> Ms.Merc - you will love the conditioner, esp. the Daily Deep Conditioner (I can see Sylver nodding her head...lol)
> 
> Chocolate - ummm...why is my boy up in your avatar??  LOL...I'm playing, dese iz jokes..but seriously...why is he?  Okay, I'm playing again....but on the real...



..........


----------



## TigerLily (Feb 1, 2005)

MonaLisa said:
			
		

> Okay...after MrsLee's Usher like confession on the Biolage Thread of sneaking some ntm serum *cough* and Sylver2's almost straying from her beloved product line...and her saying...we need an NTM thread....here it goes:
> 
> (Mo looks at Sylver 2 - if it's more than five chicks responding,not including us...I will be amazed...)
> 
> ...




I use the whole line. I like the line because it leaves my hair very moisturized and conditioned.  The serum is the  BOMB!!!


----------



## Cincysweetie (Feb 15, 2005)

I went out today and bought some of this line.  I was upset at first that I had a relapse of my PJism b/c I said I wouldn't buy anymore products until I used some up.  Anyway, I feel better about my purchase now.  I got the Daily Deep Conditioner, the Healing Shine Serum, and the Deep Recovery Hair Mask.  After reading all you all's posts, I'm excited about trying this product out.  And if I don't like them, I'll see you all over on the Product Exchange Board!  

Oh, one quick question.  I saw someone raised the question of how the Shine Serum compares to Biosilk Silk Therapy.  Is it a heat protectant also?  Is there any comparison?  TIA!

ETA: I'm having 2nd thoughts about the hair mask though.  Seems from the majority of the posts that it's not really necessary.


----------



## Cincysweetie (Feb 16, 2005)

Bump for a response to my question.


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 16, 2005)

Cincysweetie said:
			
		

> I went out today and bought some of this line. I was upset at first that I had a relapse of my PJism b/c I said I wouldn't buy anymore products until I used some up. Anyway, I feel better about my purchase now. I got the Daily Deep Conditioner, the Healing Shine Serum, and the Deep Recovery Hair Mask. After reading all you all's posts, I'm excited about trying this product out. And if I don't like them, I'll see you all over on the Product Exchange Board!
> 
> Oh, one quick question. I saw someone raised the question of how the Shine Serum compares to Biosilk Silk Therapy. Is it a heat protectant also? Is there any comparison? TIA!
> 
> ETA: I'm having 2nd thoughts about the hair mask though. Seems from the majority of the posts that it's not really necessary.


 
*Hey Cincysweetie...I didn't see this, sorry! Hopefully someone can answer the comparison question..I'm unfamiliar with the Biosilk Silk Therapy. All I know is the results from the serum right now and it's a keeper!*

*Yes, many feel that it's not necessary to use the mask as it contains basically the same ingredients. The difference is the CONCENTRATION of the moisturizing ingredients. You can note the difference in concentration of ingredients by it's placement in the ingredients list.*

*I was close to feeling the same way about the mask..but after my...umm...tangle horror last weekend...I plan on keeping both in my stash.*


----------



## candibaby (Feb 16, 2005)

joining the NTM users club..


----------



## dstdiva (Feb 17, 2005)

well, i bought the leave-in and serum yesterday. wow! i already had the daily conditioner (i found it in my closet!). i really, really, really like it. i guess i'm a convert.


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 17, 2005)

LOL @ Candibaby...music to my ears...

Dstdiva, Candibaby.....Sylver and I are so pleased....that you will be helping...in keeping this product on the shelves for years to come hopefully.

I'm looking forward to slapping the rest of my mask and deep conditioner on my head tomorrow.  Get my NTM high...


----------



## sylver2 (Feb 17, 2005)

Sylver2 looks @ Mona in disbelief, but PROUD.
We have done well in spreading the word of NTM.  
Now its up to NTM to squash all non believers and do its damn thang!!!!


----------



## succeda (Feb 17, 2005)

how could i have missed this thread????

the only thing i don'r have is the serum, foam, & mousse. hopefully i can try the serum in the near future.


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 18, 2005)

*LOL @ Sylver.... *

*I have faith that it will do its job for the ladies...*

*@ succeda - u will not regret the purchase of the serum.  u...will...not....lol.*


----------



## dstdiva (Feb 18, 2005)

i used the serum for the first time the other night when i washed my hair, but i noticed that the bottle said that it could also be used on dry hair. does anyone do this?


----------



## sylver2 (Feb 18, 2005)

dstdiva said:
			
		

> i used the serum for the first time the other night when i washed my hair, but i noticed that the bottle said that it could also be used on dry hair. does anyone do this?




thats the only way i use it, on dry hair.  i also use the NTM silk touch leave in on dry hair.


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 18, 2005)

dstdiva said:
			
		

> i used the serum for the first time the other night when i washed my hair, but i noticed that the bottle said that it could also be used on dry hair. does anyone do this?


 
I've used it both ways.  It leaves your hair soft, but not greasy...

and we all know Sylver utilizes all the products in special ways...as she is an addict...


----------



## Nyambura (Feb 18, 2005)

*What product do you use from the Neutrogena Triple Moisture Line?* All of the line or one specific item?

_I use the serum, which I love, both of the leave-ins (the foamy mousse [fine hair] and the creamy one [coarse hair], although my hair seems to like the former better), the masque, and the daily conditioner. I guess I could have made that shorter and said the only thing I haven't tried yet is the shampoo!   _

*What do you like about this line or specific product?*
_I like how smooth the serum makes my hair feel post-wash. I love how quickly the conditioners melt into my hair...it's almost as if I can hear my hair sigh lol: I know, I know ). My hair is immediately moisturized. Great for conditioner washes._


----------



## vangrey (Feb 18, 2005)

So being an product addict i went out and bought the leave in and deep recovery mask yesterday. i washed and conditioned my hair with mnt. then i added the deep recovery mask. i left it in while i cleaned the house. 

 WOW!!! 

thats how my hair felt and looked after i rinsed it out. my ends felt soooo soft. there were no tangles insight, as well. i havent used the leave in yet because i opted to try rusk leave-in. that leave-in just added to the softness and manageability of my hair. can you say no shedding or breaking! (and i shed with the best of them).

NTM gets   and a


----------



## blkmaryland (Feb 18, 2005)

CW on Saturday with the Daily; Pony-tail air-dryed with the Leave-in and Serum;  Flat-ironed and wrapped.....Got rained on, pulled in pony tail and...............MY HAIR IS STILL STRAIGHT and SOFT!!!!!!!!  I am scarred to wash it for fear that it might not turn out like this again....oh by the way, did I mention my last relaxer was 10/4/04....Yupper...transitioning is easy with NTM!!!!!!!


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 18, 2005)

@ Nyambura - WOWWWW!  I thought I had a commercial going on in MY bathroom last week during my tangle disaster (and NTM saved my a**)...

U may very well have me topped with the sighing hair....LOL...

@Vangrey...I can almost see Sylver giving you a cyberhug...lol...(hole up, hole up..is that u in the avatar?  Dang girl, your hair is looking good!  I'm sure it was swaying and what not!)

@blkmaryland - I'm so glad you found NTM and that it's helping you in transitioning....I'm two hours away from slapping some on my head...lol.


----------



## winterinatl (Feb 18, 2005)

Oh gosh you guys now I'ma have to get some NTM too...I was _trying_ to save money this month...I'll let you know how it turns out.


----------



## vangrey (Feb 18, 2005)

@blkmaryland: i am transitioning as well with about two inches of new growth. ntm makes my new growth extremely soft and easy to comb through

@mona: yea thats me in the avatar. i was shaking my hair so hard i almost broke my neck! lol   i jacked sylver's regimen and i got great results! 
NTM is in my new and improved regimen!!


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 18, 2005)

vangrey 
[color=red said:
			
		

> i was shaking my hair so hard i almost broke my neck[/color]! lol


 
*SPIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIT!!! lol!  Girl, please don't do that!  It's just not a good look to model hairstyles...*


----------



## Boadicea (Feb 18, 2005)

I like the serum. For my hair, nothing beats Salerm. As to the deep conditioner, it was good at first but over time, my hair was like "and?"  

I've used the serum alone as a "leave-in" once and my hair came out very soft. I was really surprised!


----------



## sylver2 (Feb 18, 2005)

vangrey said:
			
		

> @blkmaryland: i am transitioning as well with about two inches of new growth. ntm makes my new growth extremely soft and easy to comb through
> 
> @mona: yea thats me in the avatar. i was shaking my hair so hard i almost broke my neck! lol   i jacked sylver's regimen and i got great results!
> NTM is in my new and improved regimen!!




uh uh..Hey..I got jacked.....lol..  I'm so glad to here of your great results 
Your hair is so pretty, I LOVE the color.

its true though.  I never use to stretch my relaxers.  NTM has made this sooooo easy.  I am having no problems, no xtra shedding, no breakage.  
My new growth feels sooo nice and soft.
 I go thru a half a tube with one washing/conditioning.


----------



## sylver2 (Feb 18, 2005)

winterinatl said:
			
		

> Oh gosh you guys now I'ma have to get some NTM too...I was _trying_ to save money this month...I'll let you know how it turns out.



Yay!! Hurry and let us know!!


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 18, 2005)

Boadicea said:
			
		

> As to the deep conditioner, it was good at first but over time, my hair was like "and?"


 
Um huh....this is why I rotate my products...NTM is a staple...but it's rotated..I don't want any product I love to lose it's effectiveness by becoming to accustomed to it.  This is just me...lol.

Hopefully you'll give it another whirl after some time apart from your follicles...


----------



## Boadicea (Feb 18, 2005)

I've tried the leave-in, the serum and the deep conditioner several times and only the serum works consistently on my hair. I've left days, weeks and months between and it just wasn't working.


----------



## Allandra (Feb 18, 2005)

NTM Users - Check out my thread titled ***NTM SALE ALERT*** at Giant --> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=50852


----------



## Cincysweetie (Feb 18, 2005)

I am SO GLAD I got into this NTM stuff!  I wish you all could feel my hair, lol.  It's been so happy since I introduced it to NTM.  It's so soft and my new growth feels so moisturized and just...great!  I was trying to make it a few more weeks before I relax and was getting somewhat discouraged.  These products will def. help me make it another 3 weeks!  I love the Serum especially because with it I can airdry in a ponytail and it comes out good.  Thanks y'all for telling me about this stuff!


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 19, 2005)

@Bodicea - Oh...well...I'm glad at least one of the products from the line is working for you.

@Allandra - again..that was hurtful.  There isn't a Giant anywhere in my vicinity. but...quite helpful of you for others that may benefit....*cough*

@Cincysweetie - I'm soooooooo glad that somebody is feeling like I'm feeling right now..lol.

I did a Sylver last night...kinda...I pre-pood with my coconut/humectant cheapies (mixed with evoo/honey), pood with NTM - put on some AO GPB for one minute, rinsed, slapped on my NTM Mask/Daily Deep Conditioner mix -left it on overnight -rinsed this morning.  Soft as a baby's a**!  lol.  I'm just airdrying in two pigtails.

_***I'm so praying right now that the "I hate NTM...it tangled my hair and it fell out" threads don't start now.  I'm still trying to recover from the other great product I supported and had to stop.   ***_


----------



## Allandra (Feb 19, 2005)

MonaLisa said:
			
		

> @Allandra - again..that was hurtful. There isn't a Giant anywhere in my vicinity. but...quite helpful of you for others that may benefit....*cough*


Well ML, I'm just glad you're able to get your hands on your favorite NTM goodies.  I'm sorry there's no Giant food store in your vicinity.


----------



## Allandra (Feb 19, 2005)

MonaLisa said:
			
		

> _***I'm so praying right now that the "I hate NTM...it tangled my hair and it fell out" threads don't start now. I'm still trying to recover from the other great product I supported and had to stop.  ***_


Well, if they do start, at least everyone knows the famous saying here at the LHCF --> "What works for one doesn't work for everyone'.

On a happier note, I'm glad the NTM Healing Shine Serum (aka secret serum) works well for me.


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 19, 2005)

Allandra said:
			
		

> Well, if they do start, at least everyone knows the famous saying here at the LHCF --> "What works for one doesn't work for everyone'.
> 
> On a happier note, I'm glad the NTM Healing Shine Serum (aka secret serum) works well for me.


 
*True.....true.  *sigh**

*So glad the secret serum works for you!!!!*


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 19, 2005)

Allandra said:
			
		

> Well ML, I'm just glad you're able to get your hands on your favorite NTM goodies. I'm sorry there's no Giant food store in your vicinity.


 
*Trying to make me move to Maryland...so I can be closer to a Giant.*

**Intrigued at this combo food/beauty product selling behemoth...**


----------



## Cincysweetie (Feb 20, 2005)

I used the Mask today and I did not like it at all!  I had to follow it up with the DDC to make my hair feel better.  I think I will give it one more chance post-relaxer and if it still doesn't work well I'll get rid of it.  But I am still incredibly impressed with the other 2 products I purchased.


----------



## sylver2 (Feb 20, 2005)

Cincysweetie said:
			
		

> I used the Mask today and I did not like it at all!  I had to follow it up with the DDC to make my hair feel better.  I think I will give it one more chance post-relaxer and if it still doesn't work well I'll get rid of it.  But I am still incredibly impressed with the other 2 products I purchased.



I'm sorry you didn't like it. Some of the ladies have had luck with mixing it.
I don't use the Mask at all.
I use the NTM daily deep conditioner which works wonders.


----------



## Cincysweetie (Feb 20, 2005)

sylver2 said:
			
		

> I'm sorry you didn't like it. Some of the ladies have had luck with mixing it.
> I don't use the Mask at all.
> I use the NTM daily deep conditioner which works wonders.


Oh, it's okay I'm very happy with what I do like.  The Mask just felt a lot different, and not a good different.  Maybe I will try mixing it next time, I would hate to let the product go to waste.  I just LOVE how my hair feels when I use the DDC and I was expecting the Mask to have the same results, if not better.  I felt nice going on, but my hair felt like it was in a big knot (though it wasn't too hard to comb out).  When I got out the shower my hair felt strange, but once I put on the Serum I was good to go!


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 20, 2005)

Cincysweetie said:
			
		

> Oh, it's okay I'm very happy with what I do like. The Mask just felt a lot different, and not a good different. Maybe I will try mixing it next time, I would hate to let the product go to waste. I just LOVE how my hair feels when I use the DDC and I was expecting the Mask to have the same results, if not better. I felt nice going on, but my hair felt like it was in a big knot (though it wasn't too hard to comb out). When I got out the shower my hair felt strange, but once I put on the Serum I was good to go!


 
_*U don't have to let the product go to waste girl...put it up for exchange or sale of what's remaining...I'm sure...someone will take it off of your hands...roll with the DDC...what you know your hair likes...why torture yourself and your follicles?*_


----------



## carletta (Feb 21, 2005)

chocolate01 said:
			
		

> I use the mask and the silk touch leave in. I like the leave in because it helps aid in detangaling also it leaves my hair so soft and light. The mask I love because it's just a great conditioner and offers good slip. I also like the smell as well.




*DITTO !*     I'll be getting the rest of the line this week !


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 21, 2005)

carletta said:
			
		

> *DITTO !*    I'll be getting the rest of the line this week !


 

*Well hot diggity dog!!  Three dancing bananas!!!  *
*Wowwwwwwwwwww!!!!  LOL.  Glad ur experiencing the NTM joy carletta... *


----------



## Cincysweetie (Feb 21, 2005)

MonaLisa said:
			
		

> _*U don't have to let the product go to waste girl...put it up for exchange or sale of what's remaining...I'm sure...someone will take it off of your hands...roll with the DDC...what you know your hair likes...why torture yourself and your follicles?*_


That is always an option!  Thanks for the suggestion Mona!


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 21, 2005)

Cincysweetie said:
			
		

> That is always an option! Thanks for the suggestion Mona!


 
LOL...I don't know what it is...some heads love the mask...and some heads just don't.  I seem to have found my happy medium...when I want a lil more concentration...to mix the DDC with the mask...and the DDC is excellent by itself as well.

I just don't want u to feel that you wasted your money.

Happy NTM'ing to you...


----------



## mochamadness (Feb 21, 2005)

MonaLisa said:
			
		

> LOL...I don't know what it is...some heads love the mask...and some heads just don't.  I seem to have found my happy medium...when I want a lil more concentration...to mix the DDC with the mask...and the DDC is excellent by itself as well.
> 
> I just don't want u to feel that you wasted your money.
> 
> Happy NTM'ing to you...



I don't know what it is either Mona! I LOVE the mask, my hair ALWAYS feels so moisturized and soft afterwards. But then again I've never tried the DDC either, so I think I need to pick up some DDC and see how it compares with the mask.


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 21, 2005)

mochamadness said:
			
		

> I don't know what it is either Mona! I LOVE the mask, my hair ALWAYS feels so moisturized and soft afterwards. But then again I've never tried the DDC either, so I think I need to pick up some DDC and see how it compares with the mask.


 
*Oh, the DDC is wonderful!  I think it's a difference in concentration...once u pick up the DDC you'll note what I mean.  The DDC is thinner than the Mask...but by no means a watery conditioner.  I just like the extra concentration of the main ingredients in the NTM when using the mask...the oils in the conditioner and poo really agree with my hair.  Hells bells...the whole line.  Although the one product that I have not used is the leave in foam..and I read in another thread it has protein in it...so I probably won't use that...but everything else has been peachy keen...jellybean..*


----------



## vangrey (Feb 22, 2005)

quick ? before i run out and buy the  serum...
how does ntm serum compare to john frieda relaxed?


----------



## sylver2 (Feb 22, 2005)

I don't like the john freida relax serum.
I do use the john frieda frizz ease serum that you put on soaking wet hair. 
I use the NTM serum on damp or dry hair.  
To me both are totally different and can't compare.


----------



## vangrey (Feb 23, 2005)

Thanks syvler...
I meant the xtra strenth formula   . well, since its on sale ill give it a try. im holding you responsible if it doesnt work!!


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 23, 2005)

vangrey said:
			
		

> Thanks syvler...
> I meant the xtra strenth formula  . well, since its on sale ill give it a try. im holding you responsible if it doesnt work!!


 
*Oh snaps!  LOL.  You will like the NTM serum...no worries vangrey...(Mo is still looking at your hair... )*


----------



## Cincysweetie (Feb 23, 2005)

Hey y'all, just wanted to tell you that I updated my Fotki photos to show how my hair turned out when I used the NTM line.  Check them out and tell me what you think.


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 23, 2005)

Cincysweetie said:
			
		

> Hey y'all, just wanted to tell you that I updated my Fotki photos to show how my hair turned out when I used the NTM line. Check them out and tell me what you think.


 
*Looking good Cincysweetie!  You should've heard me lol when Ra commented...don't use the mask...use the DDC...she is not playing!  And what **do you mean short ponytail!  I wish mine was thick like that...I have one...I just want it thicker like yours!  *

*And I love the waves...my hair kinda does that too when it's moisturized...and I think it's so cute...makes me feel like I've got Indian in my family somewhere in the tree...well, I do...but...u know what I mean..LOL.*

*Anyhoo!  Go NTM!*


----------



## Poohbear (Feb 23, 2005)

Cincysweetie said:
			
		

> Hey y'all, just wanted to tell you that I updated my Fotki photos to show how my hair turned out when I used the NTM line. Check them out and tell me what you think.


 
CS, Your hair looks AWESOME! I made a lotta comments in your album!  I can't believe you are hair type 4a/b!!!


----------



## Cincysweetie (Feb 23, 2005)

Poohbear said:
			
		

> CS, Your hair looks AWESOME! I made a lotta comments in your album!  I can't believe you are hair type 4a/b!!!


Thank you all for your compliments!  Mona, you are too funny!
Actually, I am not sure what my hair type is, I could never figure that whole thing out.  Maybe I am 4a/b?  Dunno!


----------



## sylver2 (Feb 23, 2005)

MonaLisa said:
			
		

> *Looking good Cincysweetie!  You should've heard me lol when Ra commented...don't use the mask...use the DDC...she is not playing!    *
> *Anyhoo!  Go NTM!*




lol..nope I sure ain't.  Love that DDC.


Cincysweetie, your hair looks so good and healthy.  I wish I can get mine wavy like that.  That was a nice full pony too.


----------



## sylver2 (Feb 23, 2005)

Cincysweetie said:
			
		

> Thank you all for your compliments!  Mona, you are too funny!
> Actually, I am not sure what my hair type is, I could never figure that whole thing out.  Maybe I am 4a/b?  Dunno!




I think you are a 3b or c-4a hair type.


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 23, 2005)

sylver2 said:
			
		

> I wish I can get mine wavy like that.


 
_*Sylver, your hair doesn't wave up??   One day I gotta take a pic (I'm the known*_
_*hater of taking pics)...when mine has that wavy thing happening....*_

_*I think it happens when the hair is wet...some World of Curls, a lil mango butter...and wa-la....*_

_*If my sad head can do it...I know your hair can go there...lol*_


----------



## karezone (Feb 23, 2005)

I just got the creamy leave in last night.  I love it. It left my hair soft and moisturized.  Just lovely.


----------



## Cincysweetie (Feb 23, 2005)

sylver2 said:
			
		

> lol..nope I sure ain't.  Love that DDC.
> 
> 
> Cincysweetie, your hair looks so good and healthy.  I wish I can get mine wavy like that.  That was a nice full pony too.


Thanks again Sylver.  I really liked that method you have in your Fotki.  It was just so simple that I could actually do it and have pretty decent results.  I also appreciate the hair typing thing, I've always wondered.  I thought I was in the 3 range somewhere, but not exactly sure where.  I am going to take a pic of my nape area and post that so you all can tell me what that area is.  It's slightly different than my edges I think.  Anyway, as far as the wavy thing...IDK?  I think it just happens, I don't ever brush my hair in the front to smooth it.  I just put in my products and smooth is with my hands.  Then I put in some MB and tie it down and let it dry like that.


----------



## sylver2 (Feb 23, 2005)

MonaLisa said:
			
		

> _*Sylver, your hair doesn't wave up??   One day I gotta take a pic (I'm the known*_
> _*hater of taking pics)...when mine has that wavy thing happening....*_
> 
> _*I think it happens when the hair is wet...some World of Curls, a lil mango butter...and wa-la....*_
> ...




Been trying for years to get waves, but Nope, never ever, unless I put them in with a waver iron. Nomatter what I put in my wet hair it does not get wavy.  I am a true nappyhead..lol.


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 23, 2005)

karezone said:
			
		

> I just got the creamy leave in last night. I love it. It left my hair soft and moisturized. Just lovely.


 
*awwwwwwwww shucks!  another happy creamy leave-in consumer.  *
*thank u for your support in keeping this product on the shelves.*

*I've been using it on my dry hair now too thanks to Sylver and my hair did*
*not curse me out.*


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 24, 2005)

*I had a hair type thinking pondering moment ....and it would be nice if this line had a moisturizer.  I don't mean the leave-in...I mean a stand alone moisturizer.*

*MNT has one...I wish they did too...I would be so straight.*

*oh well...*


----------



## Poohbear (Feb 24, 2005)

MonaLisa said:
			
		

> *I had a hair type thinking pondering moment ....and it would be nice if this line had a moisturizer. I don't mean the leave-in...I mean a stand alone moisturizer.*
> 
> *MNT has one...I wish they did too...I would be so straight.*
> 
> *oh well...*


 
*so u wouldn't consider the NTM Silk Touch leave-in cream as a moisturizer??? *


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 24, 2005)

Poohbear said:
			
		

> *so u wouldn't consider the NTM Silk Touch leave-in cream as a moisturizer??? *


 
I can only answer for myself, I know Sylver uses this on dry hair (and I've used it on my pigtails like this) - but I primarily use this as my leave in on wet hair...like one does Lacio Lacio or Salerm.

I, myself, haven't heard of anybody using Lacio Lacio or Salerm as a moisturizer (could be there are, I just haven't heard it).

I like to have a stand alone moisturizer that is specifically created for use on dry hair for daily moisturizing purposes...with the option to use on dry or wet hair (like I have with my woojee cream, my BB Oil Moisturizer, my mango butter).

But you know your hair best and if you would like to utilize the leave-in as a moisturizer, you should by all means go for it.

This sounded jumbled...hope it was clearer than it sounded.


----------



## Poohbear (Feb 24, 2005)

MonaLisa said:
			
		

> I can only answer for myself, I know Sylver uses this on dry hair (and I've used it on my pigtails like this) - but I primarily use this as my leave in on wet hair...like one does Lacio Lacio or Salerm.
> 
> I, myself, haven't heard of anybody using Lacio Lacio or Salerm as a moisturizer (could be there are, I just haven't heard it).
> 
> ...


 
_*Oh! I didnt know NTM leave-in cream was like Salerm21 or Lacio Lacio.  I just bought some and felt it and it's not as thick as Salerm21.  It feel creamy and more like a lotion...well, it's a cream!   I plan on using it like sylver2 by applying it to my hair before putting my scarf on really tight at night.  I also plan on using it like CaramelHonee with the Maxiglide.  But overall, I got what you were saying! *_


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 24, 2005)

Poohbear said:
			
		

> _*Oh! I didnt know NTM leave-in cream was like Salerm21 or Lacio Lacio. I just bought some and felt it and it's not as thick as Salerm21. It feel creamy and more like a lotion...well, it's a cream!  I plan on using it like sylver2 by applying it to my hair before putting my scarf on really tight at night. I also plan on using it like CaramelHonee with the Maxiglide. But overall, I got what you were saying! *_


 

*LOL..okay! Cool.* *And yes...it's not as thick as Salerm, I agree.*
*Enjoy your experimentation.*


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 26, 2005)

_**bumping cause I know for a fact...there's some new NTM heads...lol*_ *


----------



## lkg4healthyhair (Feb 26, 2005)

I just bought a stash (two of each). I put the leave-in on my hair and a little more on the ends and put my hair up in one roller, tied with a silk scarf and couldn't wait to see the results this am. Well its looks so moisturized and soft. I really like it!
I will be using it like a regular moisturizer at night and in the day. I really like my Salerm 21 so I don't know if I would switch to this on damp/wet hair.

I plan to use this line when I wash my hair on Wednesdays (Shampoo DDC or Mask and serum  and leave in) and see how my hair likes it.  

I will continue with my Salerm 21 on Sat. my domincan salon visit day although I may add the serum after my rollerset is dry and prior to wrapping my hair.


----------



## lkg4healthyhair (Feb 26, 2005)

sylver2 said:
			
		

> I don't like the john freida relax serum.
> I do use the john frieda frizz ease serum that you put on soaking wet hair.
> I use the NTM serum on damp or dry hair.
> To me both are totally different and can't compare.



I don't like John Frieda's relax serum either. It did nothing for my hair. I just got the serum and plan to try it on damp and dry hair.


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 26, 2005)

lkg4healthyhair said:
			
		

> I don't like John Frieda's relax serum either. It did nothing for my hair. I just got the serum and plan to try it on damp and dry hair.


 
_*I think you'll like the serum lkg4....I used the John Frieda relax serum since it hit the shelves...but I was done with it as soon as I found NTM.*_

_*The serum has Allandra's stamp of approval....big...time...*_


----------



## Allandra (Feb 26, 2005)

MonaLisa said:
			
		

> _*The serum has Allandra's stamp of approval....big...time...*_


Well, I can certainly tell you that 'my' hair loves the serum.


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 26, 2005)

Allandra said:
			
		

> Well, I can certainly tell you that 'my' hair loves the serum./QUOTE]
> 
> _*I know Pookey....I mean Allandra.  My hair loves it too.  I just finished going through my NTM ritual....I swear to the heavens I thought about you when I was putting the serum on my hair...LOL.  It was like a crack high... *_
> 
> _*To my NTM heads...Mo has realized...that NTM has become my main moisturizing conditioner...I have been..and still am a lover of Humecto and most def. gonna keep as my rotating moisturizing conditioner...but..my primary use I realized has been the NTM.  it love my hair..and my hair loves it back...and I have accepted that.*_


----------



## Cincysweetie (Mar 3, 2005)

Yeaaa!  I bought ANOTHER NTM product...the Silk Touch Leave-In and I'm lovin it!!!!  I also did a CO wash today with the DDC...my hair feels amaaaaazing, made detangling 11.5 weeks of new growth so easy!!


----------



## LaNecia (Mar 3, 2005)

I'm on board...haven't bought the shampoo, I'm an Elucence girl but the Daily Deep Conditioner is a keeper fo' sho'! I'm liking the Leave-In Cream more and more too!

However, the serum, I was not able to detect any difference in my after having applied it. But, I only used it twice so I shall give it a few more attempts before I throw in the two. The Mask isn't bad either, just not quite as nice as the DDC.

IMHO!!


----------



## MonaLisa (Mar 3, 2005)

_*Awwww my girls Cincy and LaNecia...thanks for showing the ole NTM some love....(it took a bashing recently...)*_

_*I did a condition wash with the DDC the other day and my hair loved it as well...I plan on doing that until I hit week 16 - I would stretch longer like Sylver...but I wanna toss my do a lil for my b'day...*_

_*and LaNecia...I actually like the mask mixed with the DDC for my lil treat.  Everybody is not a fan of the mask..but I don't have a problem with it.  I have abnormal hair... *_

_*Long live...NTM....DDC... *_


----------



## mrslee (Mar 3, 2005)

MonaLisa said:
			
		

> _*Awwww my girls Cincy and LaNecia...thanks for showing the ole NTM some love....(it took a bashing recently...)*_
> 
> _*I did a condition wash with the DDC the other day and my hair loved it as well...I plan on doing that until I hit week 16 - I would stretch longer like Sylver...but I wanna toss my do a lil for my b'day...*_
> 
> ...



Hey Mona!!  How many weeks post relaxer are you?
I am at 7 weeks and my hair is looking like "The lion King's sister"!!


----------



## Cincysweetie (Mar 3, 2005)

MonaLisa said:
			
		

> _*Awwww my girls Cincy and LaNecia...thanks for showing the ole NTM some love....(it took a bashing recently...)*_
> 
> _*I did a condition wash with the DDC the other day and my hair loved it as well...I plan on doing that until I hit week 16 - I would stretch longer like Sylver...but I wanna toss my do a lil for my b'day...*_
> 
> [/b][/i]


Ha ha no prob showing NTM some love.  (And it was not a deserved bashing, might I add).  Anyway, I totally could go 16 weeks having the DDC by my side for co washes, but I just can't wait to relax...so 13 weeks here I come!


----------



## Jewell (Mar 3, 2005)

I used to use the shampoo, daily deep conditioner and deep recovery mask, along with the silk-touch leave in cream. I thought they were great, especially since I have like a "z" pattern or tight S-curl type of new growth.  They were awesome for manageability.  I don't really use the conditioner and shampoo anymore because I've switched to Nexxus, which is better for me (all the products support each other).  I still use the Silk-Touch Leave In Cream religiously.


----------



## MonaLisa (Mar 3, 2005)

mrslee said:
			
		

> Hey Mona!!  How many weeks post relaxer are you?
> I am at 7 weeks and my hair is looking like "The lion King's sister"!!


 
*LOL!!!! My other hair twin ....I will be 9 weeks post relaxer tomorrow....7 more to go....until I slap the "hair killer devil" on my hair... *

*I'm so mad at "The Lion King's sister"...summin iz wrong wid u! LOL....*

*I just wear my hair in two pigtails and slap my quick weave on. *
*I feel like the DDC will definitely get me to the 16 week mark, no problem.*
*Will wear my hair down for my birthday.*

*I should have new pics up by the beginning of May...to see if I see any difference between then and January.*

*I know u have to be hovering in the hair department by now...how long are u gonna stretch?*


----------



## sylver2 (Mar 3, 2005)

Cincysweetie said:
			
		

> Ha ha no prob showing NTM some love.  (And it was not a deserved bashing, might I add).  Anyway, I totally could go 16 weeks having the DDC by my side for co washes, but I just can't wait to relax...so 13 weeks here I come!




You got that right!!
My new growth is coming in all crinkly and tight. Mostly Z's and S patterns.  Man I don't know what I would do without the DDC.  I wouldn't be able to stretch relaxer this long..I know that.


----------



## MonaLisa (Mar 3, 2005)

sylver2 said:
			
		

> You got that right!!
> My new growth is coming in all crinkly and tight. Mostly Z's and S patterns. Man I don't know what I would do without the DDC. I wouldn't be able to stretch relaxer this long..I know that.


 
_*Mines is coming in crazy coily, lol.  U R not playing Sylver!  Sylver is going for waist length...going...for the gusto!  I'm so proud of u for making it this long without turning to the hair crack....*_


----------



## sylver2 (Mar 3, 2005)

MonaLisa said:
			
		

> _*Mines is coming in crazy coily, lol.  U R not playing Sylver!  Sylver is going for waist length...going...for the gusto!  I'm so proud of u for making it this long without turning to the hair crack....*_




Lol..Girl it is calling me.  That hair Crack is calling me like crazy.  I'm shaking.
I am purposely waiting till right before I go to Vegas April 27.  
I want it BONE STRAIGHT.  I miss my bone straight look sooooooo bad.  Thats why I know I can never go natural.   I hate CURLS, I HATE Thickness in my hair, I hate waves. I crave the bone straight.
Vegas better be worth the wait.


----------



## mrslee (Mar 3, 2005)

MonaLisa said:
			
		

> *LOL!!!! My other hair twin ....I will be 9 weeks post relaxer tomorrow....7 more to go....until I slap the "hair killer devil" on my hair... *
> 
> *I'm so mad at "The Lion King's sister"...summin iz wrong wid u! LOL....*
> 
> ...




LOL!! Well I have an appt. scheduled for March 6, because I am going out of town on the 11th and wanted to be cute. I was planning on holding out until April 10th, but I dont think its going to happen this time around. These vitamins make it seem like I am 26 weeks post relaxer!


----------



## MonaLisa (Mar 3, 2005)

mrslee said:
			
		

> These vitamins make it seem like I am 26 weeks post relaxer!


 
*LMBO!!!!!  You are the one wearing the "Ms. LHCF Challenge 2005" sash....*
* *

*Lub u.  LOL...*


----------



## MonaLisa (Mar 3, 2005)

sylver2 said:
			
		

> Lol..Girl it is calling me. That hair Crack is calling me like crazy. I'm shaking.
> I am purposely waiting till right before I go to Vegas April 27.
> I want it BONE STRAIGHT. I miss my bone straight look sooooooo bad. Thats why I know I can never go natural. I hate CURLS, I HATE Thickness in my hair, I hate waves. I crave the bone straight.
> Vegas better be worth the wait.


 
*Hmmmm....Sylver...bone straight hair....Vegas....*

**What happens in Vegas...stays in Vegas...**


----------



## mrslee (Mar 4, 2005)

MonaLisa said:
			
		

> *LMBO!!!!!  You are the one wearing the "Ms. LHCF Challenge 2005" sash....*
> * *
> 
> *Lub u.  LOL...*




Alright!!! Step back!! I just hope all of this is worth it!! I cant wait to see what happens on Sunday!


----------



## MonaLisa (Mar 4, 2005)

*LOL...I had a NTM DDC crack moment today...I thought I didn't have enough...so I cut open the tube (that damned tube) and there was more than enough for another application, so my hair got a good drenching today...(the leave in, both on wet and dry hair and my serum)*

*good thing...I had to be out the door today...I used a blow dryer...not directly on my hair with an attachment, just to dry it...but I had to break out the flat iron...and I haven't used those things in awhile...and my hair cussed me out.  *

*Mo's hair: "I said I don't like heat *&(*&*((&^ like that on me!"*

*There will be no more of that for a good long while...I will be drenching my hair in NTM DDC in a couple of days behind this episode.*

*All because of a damned man and my vanity.... *


----------



## Ayeshia (Mar 4, 2005)

The serum works wonders for my hair (for frizzies and softness ) and I loooooooove the way it smells. I wish they had a larger bottle though


----------



## senimoni (Mar 5, 2005)

Well I have the conditioner, serum, mask and leave in. Tonight I used the mask for the first time......based on the pics it does seem to have worked wonders...guess I have to wait for it to dry before I give my final verdict but so far I'm loving it.

****Pics in Journal****


----------



## taraglam2 (Mar 5, 2005)

From the NTM line I use----

NTM Cream Shampoo--as my second lather
NTM Cream Leave in --on dry hair

Can't  use the mask--as you can see I love LOREAL Color Vive Mask
John Frieda makes the best serum for my hair. (Xtra Strength Frizz Ease)------------ Used this in Germany and do not know why in the world I stopped!


----------



## MonaLisa (Mar 5, 2005)

_*Heyyyyyy senimoni and ebony *__*Senimoni lol...u would be a member of a chosen few...who's hair actually likes the mask...glad it worked for you...*_

_*I have seen some definite improvement in my hair...I think I'll have a more "kapow" effect around touch up time.  I'll be making my conditioner run in a few to replenish my DDC stash. *_

_*@ Ebony....freeking Sylver has got me started using NTM leave in on dry hair...and the sucka actually works for me like that...go figure.*_

_*I love my NTM serum...big time...but I'm thinking about combining it with this John Frieda x-tra strength...just to see... *_


----------



## senimoni (Mar 5, 2005)

MonaLisa said:
			
		

> _*Heyyyyyy senimoni and ebony *__*Senimoni lol...u would be a member of a chosen few...who's hair actually likes the mask...glad it worked for you...*_
> 
> _*I have seen some definite improvement in my hair...I think I'll have a more "kapow" effect around touch up time.  I'll be making my conditioner run in a few to replenish my DDC stash. *_
> 
> ...




It could be b/c I have used so few products I have nothing to compare it to...I'm assuming other people don't like it b/c they have other masks that do more....but it ain't broke so..Its a keeper.


----------



## Allandra (Mar 6, 2005)

MonaLisa said:
			
		

> _*I love my NTM serum...big time...but I'm thinking about combining it with this John Frieda x-tra strength...just to see... *_


 Why are you going to mess up a good thing?  Mixing the secret serum with another serum is not advised.


----------



## MonaLisa (Mar 6, 2005)

Allandra said:
			
		

> Why are you going to mess up a good thing?  Mixing the secret serum with another serum is not advised.


 
*LOL!!! Okay, Okay, Okay!!!! I won't mess with a good thing!!!!*


*****BREAKING ALERT FOR NTM USERS...BREAKING ALERT*****

*The sale may be different in your area....but...in NYC...Rite Aid has NTM products for one dollar off....one dollar off - March 6th -12th*****


*Mo is heading off to pick up some DDC and serum... *


----------



## WaterChylde (Mar 6, 2005)

Because of you ladies I have no tried the creamy leave-in on dry hair and I LOVE it. I wanted to practice some pin-curls and since my hair was dry it was ther perfect time to try it. My strands felt so silky. I will definetely do this again.


----------



## sylver2 (Mar 6, 2005)

MonaLisa said:
			
		

> _*I love my NTM serum...big time...but I'm thinking about combining it with this John Frieda x-tra strength...just to see... *_




Hey girl, if your talking about the John Frieda Frizz Ease xtra strength serum that I use and absolutely love, I don't know about mixing it with NTM on dry hair.  I usually put the John Frieda on soaking wet hair.  Then blow dry.  
Also if your hair is fine, I'd recommend the regular serum strength.  Its expensive, I use to buy the little sample packages they had for $1.99.
..but its the bomb.


----------



## nfynit_812 (Mar 6, 2005)

Okay...I was told by MonaLisa to post here LOL!!! *Hey Mona *



			
				nfynit_812 said:
			
		

> Uh oh...last week when it was on sale at CVS, I bought the NTM Deep Recovery Hair Mask too along with the shampoo because just like you, I've been hearing the rave reviews about it (I'm a PJ, can't help it!).
> 
> Haven't used it yet; when I take my braids out next week, I will use it in place of my Kenra MC...just this once to see if I like it.




I actually used it a few days ago....first off, the shampoo is just as good as the Kenra MC!!!  It smells great and it didn't tangle my hair too much!  I loved how it left my hair!  And, I didn't use alot of the NTM Deep Recovery  Hair Mask and glad I didn't...my hair hasn't been this soft in a long time!  NTM works for my hair!!!  Lovin' it-and my hair type is a 4a


----------



## Cowgirl (Mar 6, 2005)

MonaLisa said:
			
		

> _*Heyyyyyy senimoni and ebony *__*Senimoni lol...u would be a member of a chosen few...who's hair actually likes the mask...glad it worked for you...*_



Fortunately, I'm one of the chosen few.  I love the mask. Agreed, the DDC & Serum are the bom diggity "as the youngsters say".  But, I like the mask also.


----------



## MonaLisa (Mar 6, 2005)

@nfynit -- LOL!  Thank you girl!!!!!!  We need all the love we can get...keep the movement going forward!  Glad ur feeling the mask and using as directed...yeah!

@Sylver- hola chica!  Ur right, I think I'll try one of those sample packs - and try regular if I do.  I truly am a NTM serum addict..so if it ain't broke..  - I took my broke behind to Rite Aid and got two tubes of the DDC and a serum...

@Waterchylde - *We all have* *Sylver to thank for this NTM leave in on dry hair...she done started a craze!!!!!!!*  That sucka works for me like that...I wouldn't have thunk it.

@Cowgirl - Yes, the DDC and the serum are truly the shiznit...  Co-signing on the Mask...but I had to get the DDC first...I may break down and get another tube tomorrow..


----------



## MonaLisa (Mar 7, 2005)

_**bumping...I spotted some new users!!! hee, hee* *_


----------



## naptrl (Mar 7, 2005)

Okay, I'm a believer!  I thought I was over my PJism, but I've got to go back and get some more of this line now! I love the daily conditioner!!


----------



## MonaLisa (Mar 7, 2005)

naptrl said:
			
		

> Okay, I'm a believer! I thought I was over my PJism, but I've got to go back and get some more of this line now! I love the daily conditioner!!


 
_*Nahhhhhh girl!  That was a temporary moment!*_

_*If you love the DDC....give the serum a try...those are my two main addictions...along with the NTM leave in.*_

_*Then..when I want a treat..I mix the DDC with the Mask...when I have extra loot...I'll treat myself to the hot oil blend - sure u could do your own oils...I just do this as a treat.  I use the poo to alternate with my keracare.*_

_*Let us know when u try more of the line..*_


----------



## naptrl (Mar 7, 2005)

Oh, I'm off to Wal-Mart after work!!  I'll be trying it tonight.  It's time to CO wash/maybe poo wash who knows...my hair again!!  I'm gonna give this stuff a try!


----------



## vangrey (Mar 7, 2005)

MonaLisa said:
			
		

> _*Then..when I want a treat..I mix the DDC with the Mask...when I have extra loot...I'll treat myself to the hot oil blend - sure u could do your own oils...I just do this as a treat.  I use the poo to alternate with my keracare.*_



do you like the oil blend? i was thinking bout buying it. or should i just make my own?


----------



## MonaLisa (Mar 7, 2005)

vangrey said:
			
		

> do you like the oil blend? i was thinking bout buying it. or should i just make my own?


 
*U could do your own girl...I just like using it for a lil treat from time to time...with my lazy ***...it's just that combination of whatever that NTM uses...just really agrees with my hair*.


----------



## crml_buttafly (Mar 7, 2005)

do you think i could mix the ntm leave in with ego boost?


----------



## MonaLisa (Mar 7, 2005)

crml_buttafly said:
			
		

> do you think i could mix the ntm leave in with ego boost?


 
_*Hmmm...first..I had to find out what ego boost was....lol...*_

_*"Ego boost split end mender and leave-in conditioner will seal, smooth and protect your hair."*_


_*I don't see why not? Folks are experimenting with the mixing of leave-ins with good results. CCD will have me mixing Lacio Lacio with NTM this summer -I just wanna see if there's any difference...*_

_*Please give results Crml_buttafly if you do...and what difference in results, if any..  *_


----------



## blkmaryland (Mar 7, 2005)

Ntm....ntm......ntm.......ntm!!!!!


----------



## MonaLisa (Mar 7, 2005)

blkmaryland said:
			
		

> Ntm....ntm......ntm.......ntm!!!!!


 
[email protected] blkmaryland!

_**Throws up the NTM gang sign...**_

_**Practice at home forming the N, T then M with fingers..* *_

*ETA: For NTM gang members....the gang sign is as follows...*

*Take your right hand, the thumb and forefinger with the forefinger from the lefthand...makes the N.*

*Then take both your forefingers to make the T.*

*Then take both your thumbs and forefingers and point downward to make the M.*


----------



## crml_buttafly (Mar 7, 2005)

today i went and bought the ntmddc for dry itchy scalp,instead of the top and writing being peach its green.i thought i'd try it bc i LOVE the tingly,cool feeling pepermint gives. anyone else try this?

i also bought the ntm mask, will have reviews soon


----------



## naptrl (Mar 8, 2005)

Last night I bought the NTM shampoo, the silk touch leave in, and the shine serum.  I love the slip it gives my hair and the smell!  I still think I need to use mango butter, though.  My curls didn't look like they normally do this morning!  I think I need to just do a conditioner wash and it will be better b/c I used the shampoo as well last night.  More reviews tomorrow after I CO wash tonight~!


----------



## lkg4healthyhair (Mar 8, 2005)

crml_buttafly said:
			
		

> do you think i could mix the ntm leave in with ego boost?



I do this...I mix the two then put it on my end at night. I put my hair up in a large roller and the next day my ends are healthy and feel soft.  I used to use the Ego boost with Profective HE but this is a little too thick for my hair.


----------



## sylver2 (Mar 8, 2005)

naptrl said:
			
		

> Last night I bought the NTM shampoo, the silk touch leave in, and the shine serum.  I love the slip it gives my hair and the smell!  I still think I need to use mango butter, though.  My curls didn't look like they normally do this morning!  I think I need to just do a conditioner wash and it will be better b/c I used the shampoo as well last night.  More reviews tomorrow after I CO wash tonight~!




Try the Silk Touch Leave in like you would use the Mango Butter.


----------



## Bee6 (Mar 8, 2005)

Just joined the bandwagon, I like the shampoo and conditioner  Can't wait to try their other products, once I take out these braids.


----------



## vangrey (Mar 8, 2005)

Bee6 said:
			
		

> Just joined the bandwagon, I like the shampoo and conditioner  Can't wait to try their other products, once I take out these braids.



another satisfied NTM user... 

wish i could try the daily deep conditioner, every time i go to the store they are out   i think sylver and mona are depleting all resources in my area


----------



## lkg4healthyhair (Mar 8, 2005)

Vangrey, they sell it at Target for $4.99 -- that's the price in my area


----------



## naptrl (Mar 8, 2005)

sylver2 said:
			
		

> Try the Silk Touch Leave in like you would use the Mango Butter.


I did and it didn't work as well..I think it's just because I washed my hair and that dried it out some.  I'm gonna try to CO wash it and use the silk touch leave in to see how that works!


----------



## MonaLisa (Mar 8, 2005)

*@ naptl- aiiight!...looking for results of your continued tryout of product..*

*@ Bee 6 - Welcome aboard girl!  Glad u like the poo and conditioner.*

*@ Vangrey - How in da tarnation (I'm trying to get Texan wid ya ) can Sylver and I deplete the Southwestern supply of NTM when we're on the East Coast??*
*I don't think we're that good.*

*Although...if you were out of NTM serum...I would be looking at Allandra.  I senses that she will travel for product.... *


----------



## vangrey (Mar 8, 2005)

@mona:   lol...yall got your ntm gang members out here buying up all the good stuff!!!


----------



## crml_buttafly (Mar 8, 2005)

can i CO wash with ntm ddc and then deep Co with ntm mask????


----------



## MonaLisa (Mar 9, 2005)

crml_buttafly said:
			
		

> can i CO wash with ntm ddc and then deep Co with ntm mask????


 
_*I don't see why not....if you're gonna use the mask...you really don't need a lot of it.  I think folks use too much of it and don't like the results.  My preference is to mix a lil of the DDC into my mask as my conditioning treat.*_

_*My next experiment...is mixing the DDC with my Humecto...I can't believe I haven't done that yet...but I shall...*_


----------



## crml_buttafly (Mar 9, 2005)

i think i'm gonna mix the ddc with the mask and DCO with that



> *My next experiment...is mixing the DDC with my Humecto...I can't believe I haven't done that yet...but I shall...*


yous a mixin fool


----------



## LaNecia (Mar 9, 2005)

Mona,

Perhaps that was it, I will try the NTM Mask and use a lesser amount and see how that goes.


----------



## lkg4healthyhair (Mar 9, 2005)

Last night I used Emergencee (10 min w/ heat cap) then used the NTM Mask (10 min w/heat cap)...OH MY GOODNESS!!!  My hair was so soft. There was no need for a detangler. I used my Jilbere in the shower and it combed right thru, even after I towel dried my hair was so soft and there were no tangles at all. I used a little Salerm 21 and NTM Leave in and then a little Shine Serum and I could just feel the softness. 

I wet wrap my hair and this am it was so soft...I just combed it down..put on a little more Leave-in (love this a moisturizer) and put it in a bun....

I also used the shampoo. I don't how much I like this. It lathers very much so you only need a very small amount. It also left my hair soft (no tangles). I still like KeraCare Hydrating Shampoo the best, but the NTM is good too...

NTM line....


----------



## MonaLisa (Mar 9, 2005)

crml_buttafly said:
			
		

> i think i'm gonna mix the ddc with the mask and DCO with that
> 
> 
> yous a mixin fool


 
_*I know!  I thought about it....CW and Deep Conditioning in the same day...wondering if that might be over kill...*_

_*why do u want to do that?  One or the other should suffice.*_

*Others may chime in on this. *


----------



## crml_buttafly (Mar 9, 2005)

bc i have the ddc active soothing conditioner

"developed to treat dry scalp,itching,and dandruff w/pyrithione zinc"

its not the regular ddc

im gonna pre poo,shampoo,deep con, rollerset.............


----------



## MonaLisa (Mar 9, 2005)

lkg4healthyhair said:
			
		

> Last night I used Emergencee (10 min w/ heat cap) then used the NTM Mask (10 min w/heat cap)...OH MY GOODNESS!!! My hair was so soft. There was no need for a detangler. I used my Jilbere in the shower and it combed right thru, even after I towel dried my hair was so soft and there were no tangles at all. I used a little Salerm 21 and NTM Leave in and then a little Shine Serum and I could just feel the softness.
> 
> I wet wrap my hair and this am it was so soft...I just combed it down..put on a little more Leave-in (love this a moisturizer) and put it in a bun....
> 
> ...


 
*Aiiiight girl....happy the line is working for you!!!  *

*Nooooooooo...you sooooo do not need to use a lot of the poo!  Just a dab will certainly do you.  That danggone tube will last me another two years...I alternate it with my beloved Keracare Hydrating as well.  It does leave your hair very soft, I agree.*

*@LeNecia - holla back if using less of the mask works for you.  nice of you to give it one mo go.  But if it doesn't still work...the DDC is just fine.*


----------



## MonaLisa (Mar 9, 2005)

crml_buttafly said:
			
		

> bc i have the ddc active soothing conditioner
> 
> "developed to treat dry scalp,itching,and dandruff w/pyrithione zinc"
> 
> ...


 
*Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh......I got it now.*

*You done branched out into the expanded NTM line...*


----------



## crml_buttafly (Mar 10, 2005)

MY HAIR FEELS LIKE BUTTA!!!!!!

i mixed the  new ddc and ntm mask. i massaged the ddc into my scalp and it felt all nice and cool. then i used a teaspoon of the mask and rubbed it all over the length of my hair. 

you'd be amazed a little goes a long way with the mask  

anyway i love it


----------



## MonaLisa (Mar 10, 2005)

crml_buttafly said:
			
		

> MY HAIR FEELS LIKE BUTTA!!!!!!
> 
> i mixed the new ddc and ntm mask. i massaged the ddc into my scalp and it felt all nice and cool. then i used a teaspoon of the mask and rubbed it all over the length of my hair.
> 
> ...


 
*Gasp!! *

*Aigggggggggggggggght!!!! LOL...glad it worked for you!!!  I gotta pick me a mask up tomorrow while it's on sale around my way.*


----------



## MonaLisa (May 24, 2005)

*Bumping because BagLady made me think about my beloved line...*

**cough**


----------



## Chaya (May 24, 2005)

What product do you use from the Neutrogena Triple Moisture Line? All of the line or one specific item?

I use the serum and the silk touch leave in. I have tried the shampoo but Im not that impressed with it.

What do you like about this line or specific product?
 The smell is ok. I just like the convenience and the quality of the product.


----------



## MonaLisa (May 24, 2005)

Chaya said:
			
		

> What product do you use from the Neutrogena Triple Moisture Line? All of the line or one specific item?
> 
> I use the serum and the silk touch leave in. I have tried the shampoo but Im not that impressed with it.
> 
> ...


 

*What product do you use from the Neutrogena Triple Moisture Line?* All of the line or one specific item?

*Use/or have used everything except the Leave-in foam* as it has protein. The Daily Deep Conditioner (the Hair Mask), the Serum and the leave in cream are the bomb diggity! 

*What do you like about this line or specific product?*

I love the smell, the conditioning properties, reasonable price. It simply works. This along with my Keracare(detangling poo/Humecto) completes the moisturizing portion of my regime when I wish to alternate (or combine).


----------



## vikkisecret (May 24, 2005)

I use the NTM Healing Shine Serum, Silk touch-Leave-in, and also sometime the NTM hair mask mixed w/ olive oil.

I haven't tried the NTM shampoo or Condioner b/c I keep hearing of mixed reviews. More bad than good. 

I love the smell of these products and they work really well in keep balanced conditioning to my strands. The quality sure outmarks it's price.


----------



## baglady215 (May 24, 2005)

*What product do you use from the Neutrogena Triple Moisture Line? All of the line or one specific item?*

I use the Shampoo (my favorite poo right now), DDC, Mask, Leave-In, and Serum.

*What do you like about this line or specific product?*

It is a very moisturizing line of products. The shampoo moisturizes and detangles like nobody's business. The leave in is great on wet and dry hair. The serum gives me a lot of shine. And both the DDC and Mask are very moisturizing.


----------



## MonaLisa (May 24, 2005)

baglady215 said:
			
		

> What product do you use from the Neutrogena Triple Moisture Line? All of the line or one specific item?
> 
> I use the Shampoo (my favorite poo right now), DDC, Mask, Leave-In, and Serum.
> 
> ...


 
*Mo winks at BL....gives the NTM gang sign.*


*For NTM gang members....the gang sign is as follows...

Take your right hand, the thumb and forefinger with the forefinger from the lefthand...makes the N.

Then take both your forefingers to make the T.

Then take both your thumbs and forefingers and point downward to make the M.

*


----------



## baglady215 (May 24, 2005)

MonaLisa said:
			
		

> *Mo winks at BL....gives the NTM gang sign.*
> 
> 
> *For NTM gang members....the gang sign is as follows...*
> ...


 
Girl, you are CRAZY!!!   

*BL closes her door to her office so she can practice the gang sign*


----------



## blkmaryland (May 24, 2005)

MonaLisa said:
			
		

> *Mo winks at BL....gives the NTM gang sign.*
> 
> 
> *For NTM gang members....the gang sign is as follows...
> ...



Mo.....Now you know you got me making the gang sign..........Live and Die for NTM!!!!!!


----------



## MonaLisa (May 24, 2005)

blkmaryland said:
			
		

> Mo.....Now you know you got me making the gang sign..........Live and Die for NTM!!!!!!


 

*Ride or Die son...Ride or Die....LOL...*

**NTM for life...or until discontinued...lol**


----------



## lkg4healthyhair (May 24, 2005)

MonaLisa said:
			
		

> *Gasp!! *
> 
> *Aigggggggggggggggght!!!! LOL...glad it worked for you!!!  I gotta pick me a mask up tomorrow while it's on sale around my way.*




You are so right about the mask. It's the BEST. I love it!!!!!


----------



## lkg4healthyhair (May 24, 2005)

I wanted to add that I tried adding a little NTM shampoo (pea size no more) to my V05 (Strawberries & Cream) during a conditioner wash and my hair came out soooooooo soft. After I rinsed I put on the NTM Mask while I showered and my hair came out sooooo nice, and soft. 

I didn't even need a detangler my hair was amazing.

It was like I deep conditioned. I will do this again tonight.


----------



## MonaLisa (May 24, 2005)

lkg4healthyhair said:
			
		

> I wanted to add that I tried adding a little NTM shampoo (pea size no more) to my V05 (Strawberries & Cream) during a conditioner wash and my hair came out soooooooo soft. After I rinsed I put on the NTM Mask while I showered and my hair came out sooooo nice, and soft.
> 
> I didn't even need a detangler my hair was amazing.
> 
> It was like I deep conditioned. I will do this again tonight.


 
*Hmmmm...is that still technically a CW...if any poo in in da mix?  LOL..*
*but that's interesting.*

*a lil poo and some conditioner.....hmmm... *

**plotting for next wash day..**


----------



## lkg4healthyhair (May 24, 2005)

MonaLisa said:
			
		

> *Hmmmm...is that still technically a CW...if any poo in in da mix?  LOL..*
> *but that's interesting.*
> 
> *a lil poo and some conditioner.....hmmm... *
> ...



Yes its still a CW but I found that after going to the gym I needed a little shampoo. I tell ya my hair was so soft. I didn't even want to put leave-in in it (and didn't need to)....if you give it a try let me know. Just a pea size of poo. NTM poo laters a lot otherwise.


----------



## MonaLisa (May 24, 2005)

lkg4healthyhair said:
			
		

> Yes its still a CW but I found that after going to the gym I needed a little shampoo. I tell ya my hair was so soft. I didn't even want to put leave-in in it (and didn't need to)....if you give it a try let me know. Just a pea size of poo. NTM poo laters a lot otherwise.


 
*I may do tomorrow...thanks....*

_*eta:  I'm starting to think...that if a user is thick haired...that the NTM mask..might not be as agreeable to them..wondering if that's a factor or not... *_


----------



## Ms Red (May 26, 2005)

NTM Virgin no more! 

I used the NTM Deep Recovery Mask when I washed my hair on Monday. I was amazed! My hair likes it better than Humectress!!!!    I pre-poo'd w/EVOO, poo'd w/CON, used ORS Replinishing Pak and finished off w/the mask. I know it was a lot of product but my hair came out silky straight, bouncy and swinging! I couldn't keep swinging my hair b/c it was sooo soft and smelled so good. 

Ok, now what's the NTM gang sign again?


----------



## metalkitty (Jun 7, 2005)

I love this stuff so much, everything in the line excluding the foam leave- in is instantly staple worthy for me. The Mask and the shampoo are the standouts to me, not to mention everything is concentrated. The new green/minty shampoo and con is nice too, although I don't get dandruff. Shampoo, and con wise my pjism has been cured  . Hallejuah!


----------



## Allandra (Jun 8, 2005)

I purchased the shampoo and the conditioner recently.  I can't wait to give it a try (after my upcoming touch-up - hope it's soon because I'm hitting 19 weeks).


----------



## luvSLave (Jun 8, 2005)

I've been using the NTM shampoo for the past month and I reeeaaalllyy like it.  Its in my top three now, along with CON and Keracare Hydrating Detangling. The silk touch leave in doesn't do too much for me though.


----------



## Allandra (Jun 8, 2005)

luvSLave said:
			
		

> I've been using the NTM shampoo for the past month and I reeeaaalllyy like it. Its in my top three now, along with CON and Keracare Hydrating Detangling. The silk touch leave in doesn't do too much for me though.


I tried the silk touch leave-in a while back.  I didn't care much for it (gave it to a niece of mine).


----------



## sylver2 (Jun 8, 2005)

Allandra you 're finally trying the others besides serum..huh.
 Make sure u got the Daily deep conditioner.  Couldn't imagine life w/o it anymore..lol.

Yeh, I don't use NTM Silk Touch as my official leave in.  
I personally love Rusk and Lacio Lacio.
I do use the NTM Silk touch after I use my other leave ins when my hair is dry.  I use it for my wraps and my bantu knots.  Works really well.


----------



## Allandra (Jun 9, 2005)

sylver2 said:
			
		

> Allandra you 're finally trying the others besides serum..huh.
> Make sure u got the Daily deep conditioner. Couldn't imagine life w/o it anymore..lol.
> 
> Yeh, I don't use NTM Silk Touch as my official leave in.
> ...


Yes, it's the NTM Daily Deep Conditioner that I have.


----------



## MonaLisa (Jun 9, 2005)

*@ lkg4healthyhair - I tried the condition/poo combo...I kinda like...good idea...thanks for sharing.*

*@Cupcake (dayum that avatar) - A big WOW at the loss of your virginity *
*My Mask/DDC combo is my ish.*

*Please note below:*
*For NTM gang members....the gang sign is as follows...

Take your right hand, the thumb and forefinger with the forefinger from the lefthand...makes the N.

Then take both your forefingers to make the T.

Then take both your thumbs and forefingers and point downward to make the M.*

*@ metalkitty - I use everything in the line except the leave in foam as well. Happy to hear u can slow down in the pj lane...*

*@ Allandra...so nice to hear that your expanding past our special crack serum...*cough* hoping you like the poo and the DDC (that ish saved me from ANOTHER tangle incident).*

*@ luvslave - thank u for your contribution to keeping my beloved product line on the shelf.  I'm also a CON/Keracare poo user...now this is just me...I actually use the NTM/CON/Keracare mixed with spring water...cause I love all three so much...I just combined them. *Don't do this at home kids**

*I actually have been using the NTM leave in on dry hair at times like Sylver...and then...I had leftover Salerm and this smoothing milk that I love...I actually mixed it with my leave in..and I have found my blended combo.*

*@ Sylver......Heyyyyyyyyyy homey!  *flashes NTM gang sign**

*Holla! *


* 


*


----------



## baglady215 (Jun 9, 2005)

*ducks in, throws up NTM gang sign, exits*

NTM FO' LIFE!!!


----------



## Chromia (Jun 11, 2005)

When I saw sylver2's hair I had to go out and get some NTM because I'm also a relaxed thick 4a/4b.  I've been using the Serum and the Silk Touch Leave-In Cream for about 2 months.

I use both on dry hair. I use the serum on my ends and I use the cream at night before I wrap my hair, like sylver2.  My hair looks and feels better.

To answer MonaLisa's 2nd question, I like that it's not thick or heavy, and I like the smell.


----------



## Tanelions (Jun 21, 2005)

Yes, another success story
I have been using the NTM daily conditioner and serum (serum just happen to come with  conditioner)for the past three weeks. I only used them both after my cowashes as leave ins only. They worked lovely (I know I should have reported).  I had ran out and did not purchase anymore. (trying to resist pj)
Well I decided to go ahead and relax returning to nolye last week. Three days ago I washed and I  knew I needed a good conditioner-after-relaxer treatment. I was out of my queen helene professional conditioner and had already past Sallys and my DH was driving and at that time I wasn't about to ask him to turn around for my pitt stop. (ya'll know what I'm talking about)
So up ahead was Walgreens. I picked up the daily conditioner and the mask. Let me tell you (crescendo of music). The mask is also   wonderful.
Helps with moisture, tangles, keeping curls,my flyaways, hair just shakin.
Thanks All


----------



## MonaLisa (Jun 21, 2005)

*@ baglady.... ...u so crazy....*

*@ Elizabeth...so glad you likey!   Although some disagree, the smell of NTM is heavenly to me.  I use both the leave in and serum on both wet and dry hair.*

*@ Tanelions...Welcome to the crew!  *learn the gang sign girl*  lol.*
*I love the mask as well... *


----------



## MonaLisa (Jul 12, 2005)

****bumping....Hey Sylver...out there...somewhere....*****


**NTM fo life**


----------



## lkg4healthyhair (Jul 12, 2005)

Tanelions said:
			
		

> Yes, another success story
> I picked up the daily conditioner and the mask. Let me tell you (crescendo of music). The mask is also   wonderful.
> Helps with moisture, tangles, keeping curls,my flyaways, hair just shakin.
> Thanks All



Isn't it great girl. I love the mask....even if I use another moist cond I will put some of the mask on my ends....NTM for life

***<NTM Gang sign is up>***


----------



## sylver2 (Jul 12, 2005)

I'm Here )

NTM for life !
----------------------------FO SHIZZLE!!!!!!


----------



## MonaLisa (Jul 12, 2005)

sylver2 said:
			
		

> I'm Here )
> 
> NTM for life !
> ----------------------------FO SHIZZLE!!!!!!


 
*Aiiight My Nizzle.... *

**I gots DDC on my head right now....lol**


----------



## Jewell (Jul 12, 2005)

I use the mask on my ends as a leave-in. I am going to pick up some more of the Silk-Touch Leave-In Cream to use also. The mask makes my hair so soft, shiny, and moist.


----------



## MonaLisa (Jul 12, 2005)

Jewell said:
			
		

> I use the mask on my ends as a leave-in. I am going to pick up some more of the Silk-Touch Leave-In Cream to use also. The mask makes my hair so soft, shiny, and moist.


 
*Aww Jewell....u like the mask?  Bless ya heart....I loves it too.*

*Some don't take to kindly to the mask...but I think it may have been to using too much when one doesn't really need a lot.*


----------



## Allandra (Jul 12, 2005)

I FINALLY tried the NTM shampoo and NTM Daily Deep conditioner yesterday. Oh My Gosh! It's awesome.

First I decided to condition with Aubrey Organics GPB, then use the NTM shampoo and NTM DDC. Of course, I had to use the NTM serum (been a big fan of this for some time now) afterwards. My hair felt so nice and soft afterwards. I'm so hooked on Paul Mitchell Super Skinny line, I was having a hard time finding a chance to try the NTM shampoo and NTM DDC. I'm so glad I finally did. This sure is an awfully good drugstore brand. I was amazed.


----------



## Jewell (Jul 12, 2005)

MonaLisa said:
			
		

> *Aww Jewell....u like the mask?  Bless ya heart....I loves it too.*
> 
> *Some don't take to kindly to the mask...but I think it may have been to using too much when one doesn't really need a lot.*



Yep, girl I like the whole line, although I haven't had the chance to try the serum. It is hard to find around here.


----------



## YummyC (Jul 12, 2005)

I love this line
I use the mask, DDC, serum and the silk touch leave in. Can't beat the price and its smells heavenly. 

personal note: Use the NTM mask instead of shaving lotion to shave your legs, absolute smooth!!   ( I know this sounds crazy but it does work lol )


----------



## MonaLisa (Jul 12, 2005)

Allandra said:
			
		

> I FINALLY tried the NTM shampoo and NTM Daily Deep conditioner yesterday. Oh My Gosh! It's awesome.
> 
> First I decided to condition with Aubrey Organics GPB, then use the NTM shampoo and NTM DDC. Of course, I had to use the NTM serum (been a big fan of this for some time now) afterwards. My hair felt so nice and soft afterwards. I'm so hooked on Paul Mitchell Super Skinny line, I was having a hard time finding a chance to try the NTM shampoo and NTM DDC. I'm so glad I finally did. This sure is an awfully good drugstore brand. I was amazed.


 

*Sound the trumpets!!!!!  Allandra done gave my beloved line the blessing!!!!   *

*I just finished going through my NTM pooing, conditioning, Pantene detangler, serum, then leave in...I feel so much better now...I needed my fix.*

*Glad u likey!!!! *


----------



## MonaLisa (Jul 12, 2005)

YummyC said:
			
		

> I love this line
> I use the mask, DDC, serum and the silk touch leave in. Can't beat the price and its smells heavenly.
> 
> *personal note: Use the NTM mask instead of shaving lotion to shave your legs, absolute smooth!!*  ( I know this sounds crazy but it does work lol )


 
*Okay...you have officially taken it to another level...*


----------



## sylver2 (Jul 12, 2005)

Allandra said:
			
		

> I FINALLY tried the NTM shampoo and NTM Daily Deep conditioner yesterday. Oh My Gosh! It's awesome.
> 
> First I decided to condition with Aubrey Organics GPB, then use the NTM shampoo and NTM DDC. Of course, I had to use the NTM serum (been a big fan of this for some time now) afterwards. My hair felt so nice and soft afterwards. I'm so hooked on Paul Mitchell Super Skinny line, I was having a hard time finding a chance to try the NTM shampoo and NTM DDC. I'm so glad I finally did. This sure is an awfully good drugstore brand. I was amazed.




I TOLD YOU!!
You kept saying ..oh I have a good one
I told u so I told u so...

Throws up NTM sign


----------



## sylver2 (Jul 12, 2005)

MonaLisa said:
			
		

> *Okay...you have officially taken it to another level...*





..shaving cream  
NTM of all trades


----------



## MonaLisa (Jul 12, 2005)

sylver2 said:
			
		

> I TOLD YOU!!
> You kept saying ..oh I have a good one
> *I told u so I told u so...*
> 
> Throws up NTM sign


 

*Sylver....why did I feel like I could HEAR you saying that?!*  
*Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.... *


----------



## Allandra (Jul 12, 2005)

MonaLisa said:
			
		

> *Sound the trumpets!!!!! Allandra done gave my beloved line the blessing!!!!  *
> 
> *I just finished going through my NTM pooing, conditioning, Pantene detangler, serum, then leave in...I feel so much better now...I needed my fix.*
> 
> *Glad u likey!!!! *


ML,

Your reply had me LOL. I love the smiley with the trumpet.  Girl, I am still in awe about this line. Had I only known, I would have tried it much sooner.


----------



## Allandra (Jul 12, 2005)

sylver2 said:
			
		

> I TOLD YOU!!
> You kept saying ..oh I have a good one
> I told u so I told u so...
> 
> Throws up NTM sign


Girl, indeed you did tell me.  After buying the shampoo and the ddc on May 30 (yes, I waited that long to use them  ), I finally decided to go for it yesterday.  Girl, now I'm trying to think of the 'good one' I was talking about.     Heck, I can't even remember.


----------



## YummyC (Jul 13, 2005)

MonaLisa said:
			
		

> *Okay...you have officially taken it to another level...*


 .........try it


----------



## Tanelions (Jul 14, 2005)

MonaLisa said:
			
		

> *Aww Jewell....u like the mask?  Bless ya heart....I loves it too.*
> 
> *Some don't take to kindly to the mask...but I think it may have been to using too much when one doesn't really need a lot.*




Yes, Mona I agree, unlike many conditioners I have used, there is no need to glob it all on . When I saw the size of the jar I was a bit disappointed until I tried the product. Like butter baby.
arms crossed -**NTM gang sign


----------



## MonaLisa (Jul 14, 2005)

YummyC said:
			
		

> .........try it


 
*LOL...I'm happy it works for you girl.*

*I can't bring myself to plop any of my 7.00 plus jar of hair mask on my legs...*

_*when I have a bottle of Satin Care and a Shick*_ _*Quattro*._


----------



## MonaLisa (Jul 14, 2005)

Tanelions said:
			
		

> Yes, Mona I agree, unlike many conditioners I have used, there is no need to glob it all on . When I saw the size of the jar I was a bit disappointed until I tried the product. Like butter baby.
> arms crossed -**NTM gang sign


 
*Aiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight!!!!*

*LOL!*


----------



## DangerouslyShy (Jul 14, 2005)

i used the rest of my silk touch leave in...there was like a little bit left, not even enough for a full head...dag i really miss that stuff it leaves my hair feeling so sofffft!!

imglad i used itbecause im about to go pick up the whole line...lol


----------



## MonaLisa (Jul 14, 2005)

DangerouslyShy said:
			
		

> i used the rest of my silk touch leave in...there was like a little bit left, not even enough for a full head...dag i really miss that stuff it leaves my hair feeling so sofffft!!
> 
> imglad i used itbecause im about to go pick up the whole line...lol


 
*Make sure u give some feedback when you do!*


----------



## KathyMay (Jul 14, 2005)

today after work I ran to Target to get some of the Silk leave in cream (paid only $3.22!!!!!!!!!)  because of good recommendations and cuz I am a PJ!


----------



## MonaLisa (Jul 15, 2005)

KathyMay said:
			
		

> today after work I ran to Target to get some of the Silk leave in cream (paid only $3.22!!!!!!!!!) because of good recommendations and cuz I am a PJ!




_*Give some feedback, yay or nay if it works for ya*_!


----------



## CoveredGirl (Jul 18, 2005)

Hey, just wanted to say the NTM Daily Conditioner and Hair Mask is THE BOMB!! I used both, one after another, and my hair never felt this soft after washing. I'm so happy !


----------



## MonaLisa (Jul 18, 2005)

Baha_Ma said:
			
		

> Hey, just wanted to say the NTM Daily Conditioner and Hair Mask is THE BOMB!! I used both, one after another, and my hair never felt this soft after washing. I'm so happy !


 
*Girl, I did the same thing on Saturday....I told my chicas on the board...that I had a commercial moment in the shower with that one/two punch.*

*I start getting a little tangly with my hair now when it gets to the 3 month post touch up mark...and it really comes through for me.*


----------



## Cincysweetie (Jul 18, 2005)

I must confess that I have fell off with my NTM use.


----------



## MonaLisa (Jul 18, 2005)

Cincysweetie said:
			
		

> I must confess that I have fell off with my NTM use.


----------



## Cincysweetie (Jul 18, 2005)

MonaLisa said:
			
		

>


WOW!!!  That's rough!!!  

You...
is...
crazy!!!!!!


----------



## Cincysweetie (Jul 18, 2005)

Came back to add...that I am using the Silk Touch Leave-in as a moisturizer and it's great!!!  Occassionally I use the mask, but I gave the DDC to my friend to use up and I prefer another serum to the NTM serum.


----------



## moda (Jul 18, 2005)

NTM is nothing but hype


----------



## MonaLisa (Jul 18, 2005)

cincybrownsugar said:
			
		

> NTM is nothing but hype


 

*Oh...so you came for a lil taste too, ya lil freak...well here you go!!! *


----------



## MonaLisa (Jul 18, 2005)

Cincysweetie said:
			
		

> Came back to add...that I am using the Silk Touch Leave-in as a moisturizer and it's great!!! Occassionally I use the mask, but I gave the DDC to my friend to use up and* I prefer another serum to the NTM serum. *





**Gasp**
*



*


----------



## sylver2 (Jul 18, 2005)

cincybrownsugar said:
			
		

> NTM is nothing but hype



Hype usually doesn't work well on my hair
NTM must have a little more going for it if it has me full mind, body and soul..
Has not failed me yet and I have been using it nearly exclusively and almost faithfully for almost a year now..soo I don't think it can be just hype.


----------



## sylver2 (Jul 18, 2005)

MonaLisa said:
			
		

> *Oh...so you came for a lil taste too, ya lil freak...well here you go!!! *




she want it she getting it
NTM powers ACTIVATE!!


----------



## moda (Jul 18, 2005)

sylver2 said:
			
		

> Hype usually doesn't work well on my hair
> NTM must have a little more going for it if it has me full mind, body and soul..
> Has not failed me yet and I have been using it nearly exclusively and almost faithfully for almost a year now..soo I don't think it can be just hype.



  

I just wanted to stir up Mo, I use NTM too, but I do like DDTA better than the reg conditioner, gotta go before she comes back with her whip


----------



## sylver2 (Jul 18, 2005)

cincybrownsugar said:
			
		

> I just wanted to stir up Mo, I use NTM too, but I do like DDTA better than the reg conditioner, gotta go before she comes back with her whip




I knew it had to be something like that


----------



## moda (Jul 18, 2005)

Shatani said:
			
		

> dang, its straight militant up in here!



ain't it though, Mo and Sylver be quick to defend some NTM, I'm starting to think they make it or sumthin


----------



## MonaLisa (Jul 18, 2005)

cincybrownsugar said:
			
		

> ain't it though, Mo and Sylver be quick to defend some NTM, I'm starting to think they make it or sumthin


 


*Why u messin wid me doe?  Dang CBS....  *

*I just never found a line that agreed with my hair so well...and I've seen *
*the difference since I've used it...that's all...that sucka has gotten me out of some tangling jams!*

**Throws back on apron, goggles and haircap to stir up a new batch of the hair mask**

**Tosses Sylver an extra apron...she done spilled a mess of the Daily Deep Conditioner all over herself* *


----------



## MonaLisa (Jul 18, 2005)

cincybrownsugar said:
			
		

> I just wanted to stir up Mo, I use NTM too, but I do like DDTA better than the reg conditioner, gotta go before she comes back with her whip


 

*LOL...u know what...I've used both...and the DDTA is okay...but it just is not like NTM on my hair.  I done got my momma starting to like it... *

*I'm wondering if DDTA has more of that Va Va Voom effect on natural heads than relaxed...although I know some relaxed heads that can't get enough of it.*


----------



## Cincysweetie (Jul 19, 2005)

Whew, didn't know I would stir up such drama with that comment!  Got Mo acting all violent...the other Cincy instigating...even Sylver2 was trying to bring "it".  Let me slip on back out this thread...and go apply my Silk Touch Leave-in (of course, AFTER I apologize to the NTM gods).


----------



## MonaLisa (Jul 22, 2005)

Cincysweetie said:
			
		

> Whew, didn't know I would stir up such drama with that comment! Got Mo acting all violent...the other Cincy instigating...even Sylver2 was trying to bring "it". Let me slip on back out this thread...and go apply my Silk Touch Leave-in (of course, AFTER I apologize to the NTM gods).


 

*I just saw this!!!  *

*I'm gonna think about you later when I slide my DDC/Mask combo on my hair soon... have me another one of them commercial moments in the shower.*


_*sorry that all NTM users were not able to experience the joy ....it happens*_


----------



## locabouthair (Jul 22, 2005)

ive been using the leave in cream and it's working good so far. i was wondering how do you use the mask? do you use it alone as a deep conditioner or do you use it with another conditioner?


----------



## MonaLisa (Jul 22, 2005)

locabouthair said:
			
		

> ive been using the leave in cream and it's working good so far. i was wondering how do you use the mask? do you use it alone as a deep conditioner or do you use it with another conditioner?


 

*I am responding as I currently have my NTM DDC/Mask mix on my head with a plastic cap. *

*Either I use it alone, I like it mixed though, or sometimes I mix both with my Humecto (from the tub, not the bottle) ....this is my primary conditioning routine.*

*I may use another random conditoner, like Salerm WG as a treat and I'll plop some NTM in that too...lol.*


----------



## sylver2 (Jul 22, 2005)

Last week I washed my hair, I put in my NTM Daily deep conditioner and added jojoba oil all over and a lot on my ends, roots.  I sat under dryer for like 20 minutes with NTM DDC and oil mixed.
Man..my hair was like BUTTA, staright Butta baby..ooh.  Its was so soft and manageable.  This is my new combination.  I'm doing this every week.  I added some pics to my fokti to show after wash and dry.
I bought 3 bottles of NTM silk touch from Target.  
They were only like $2,50 a bottle and I think that was reg price cause it wasn't a sale tag.  target ..new ntm place.


----------



## MonaLisa (Jul 22, 2005)

sylver2 said:
			
		

> Last week I washed my hair, I put in my NTM Daily deep conditioner and added jojoba oil all over and a lot on my ends, roots. I sat under dryer for like 20 minutes with NTM DDC and oil mixed.
> Man..my hair was like BUTTA, staright Butta baby..ooh. Its was so soft and manageable. This is my new combination. I'm doing this every week. I added some pics to my fokti to show after wash and dry.
> I bought 3 bottles of NTM silk touch from Target.
> They were only like $2,50 a bottle and I think that was reg price cause it wasn't a sale tag. target ..new ntm place.


 

*Ooooh.....I like the DDC/oil mix....sounds good*!


----------



## angelbaby (Jul 23, 2005)

I do believe I am a NTM convert.  I purchased the shampoo and DDC today.  , so I decided to try something different.  I applied the DDC to my dry hair and put a plastic cap over it.  So far my hair is very soft.  I will reserve final judgment until I actually use the shampoo and conditioner together and see how soft my hair dries.  I'm still not sold on the hair mask though.


----------



## vangrey (Jul 23, 2005)

i love ntm hair mask... better than ddc

::running out the thread b4 mona and sylver catch me::


----------



## MonaLisa (Jul 23, 2005)

angelbaby said:
			
		

> I do believe I am a NTM convert. I purchased the shampoo and DDC today. , so I decided to try something different. I applied the DDC to my dry hair and put a plastic cap over it. So far my hair is very soft. I will reserve final judgment until I actually use the shampoo and conditioner together and see how soft my hair dries. I'm still not sold on the hair mask though.


 
*That's okay....glad u gave the product a try.*

*I went through my NTM ritual last night, poo, DDC/mask, serum, leave in...*
*lol...everybody can't be an addict to all of them..*


----------



## MonaLisa (Jul 23, 2005)

vangrey said:
			
		

> i love ntm hair mask... better than ddc
> 
> ::running out the thread b4 mona and sylver catch me::


 
*LOL! V....why u runnin from me doe?*

*I love the mask....*

*Sylver is da hater!*


----------



## MonaLisa (Oct 25, 2005)

*Still using, still a believer...it's a staple...*

*Some have shunned...*

*Some have found.....*

*the NTM... *


----------



## Healthb4Length (Oct 25, 2005)

I haven't used these in awhile, they are kinda expensive around where I live. But I will be checking out Target's to see if they have any Sales on them.


----------



## LeNghtyDreAms (Oct 25, 2005)

Wow, look at all the NTM users. I love the conditioner smells delish and makes my hair soft, the serum i use it on dry hair it actually makes my hair even more soft and shiney. Use the leavin's both foam and creme to keep my ends moisturized, I really want to try the mask but ive heard mixed review's about it.


----------



## Allandra (Oct 25, 2005)

I'm still using this line, and I still love it.


----------



## godzooki (Oct 25, 2005)

I'm just now trying the ntm silk touch leave in cream. Very nice...


----------



## mochamadness (Oct 26, 2005)

MonaLisa said:
			
		

> *Still using, still a believer...it's a staple...*



yeah, basically  I looove me some NTM!!


----------



## PretteePlease (Oct 26, 2005)

i use the deep conditioner faithfully and my mom has taken over my stash


----------



## Tanelions (Oct 26, 2005)

I'm still here. Love what it does for my hair, it's inexpensive and easily accessible


----------



## sylver2 (Oct 26, 2005)

MonaLisa said:
			
		

> *Still using, still a believer...it's a staple...*
> 
> *Some have shunned...*
> 
> ...



Ditto
Ditto and DITTO..lol

Still LOVING MY NTM!!!
I have now expanded hardcore into the shampoo and serum
Sooo
I now use 
NTM Shampoo
NTM Daily Deep Conditioner
NTM Silk Touch Leave In
NTM Serum

Throws up NTM gang sign and exits>>>>>>


----------



## Kalani (Oct 26, 2005)

Right now in my bathroom cabinet I have 2 of the NTM hair masks, 2 serums, and 4 bottles of their silk touch leave-in. Oh yes, and in my shower is the NTM shampoo and conditioner.  

I make sure I have their products in stock at all times which is pretty loyal for a confirmed product junkie.


----------



## uofmpanther (Oct 26, 2005)

Leave in and the Mask!  They leave my hair so soft.


----------



## Tanelions (Oct 27, 2005)

What's up with the serum. I can't find this here.  Is it good. I have been using the John frizz ease serum, it does good. Just would like to try the NTM one with out ordering it online (S+H).


----------



## lierin (Oct 28, 2005)

I love this line.  The last time I was in Target I bought the Silk Touch leave-in cream and the hair mask for $1.56 each, I think this is the regular Target price now.


----------



## misscrystal (Oct 28, 2005)

I LOOOOVE the serum! I've tried the mousse and the leave-in, but I didn't like those. I'd like to try the conditioner and/or mask, but I already have WAY too many conditioners. So I'll hold off on it.


----------



## Allandra (Oct 28, 2005)

In my area, Target has the shampoo and the daily deep conditioner at 'regular' price.  The leave in, mask and serum are at very low prices.  They had 3 boxes of serum, and I decided to purchase 2 to add to my NTM serum collection.  Yes, I was kind enough to leave one box for someone else.


----------



## Allandra (Oct 28, 2005)

I'm only using the shampoo, deep daily conditioner and the serum.  I tried the silk touch leave-in, but I didn't care for it (gave it to one of my nieces).


----------



## MonaLisa (Oct 28, 2005)

sylver2 said:
			
		

> Ditto
> Ditto and DITTO..lol
> 
> Still LOVING MY NTM!!!
> ...


 
***MonaLisa clutches her pearls!!***
**drops to knees at the revelations of Sylver, Mocha...and...drumroll...Allandra!  ****

   
*Throws up NTM gang sign back at Sylver*
*Fo life, Fo sure my hair Nizzle*


----------



## Hair Peace (Oct 28, 2005)

I joined the NTM bandwagon back when I was still lurking. I use the shampoo con, serum, and leave-in. It leaves my hair so soft and "fluffy"!


----------



## Kitkat (Oct 28, 2005)

I also don't care for the Silk Touch leave-in.  My staples are the shampoo, DDC and Healing Shine Serum.    I used to buy the Deep Recovery Mask, but the jar is so small I only got about two uses out of it before having to replenish.  To me, the DDC is a much better deal.


----------



## sylver2 (Oct 31, 2005)

Allandra said:
			
		

> In my area, Target has the shampoo and the daily deep conditioner at 'regular' price.  The leave in, mask and serum are at very low prices.  They had 3 boxes of serum, and I decided to purchase 2 to add to my NTM serum collection.  Yes, I was kind enough to leave one box for someone else.




I guess that one was for me.  Mighty kind of u..lol
I'm not going to that target anymore, even though it is 5 mins from me, it never has the sales everyone else has.  I'm going to try the one in Va. over by Hoyts.


----------



## MonaLisa (Oct 31, 2005)

*Whispering to self...*

**So Sylver sits down maps out and targets where she's gonna buy out stuff in her area...*cough*..First...she buys up all her Rusk stash...then she targets for the NTM...**

**I'm not mad at that... **

**I need to find me a sale soon...my NTM stock is starting to run a lil low...**


----------



## Allandra (Oct 31, 2005)

sylver2 said:
			
		

> I guess that one was for me.  Mighty kind of u..lol
> I'm not going to that target anymore, even though it is 5 mins from me, it never has the sales everyone else has. I'm going to try the one in Va. over by Hoyts.


Yeah, that Target is about a minute from me.  True, it doesn't have sales like some of the other Target stores.  The person that purchases mine from Target (with my money) gets their employee discount (so, I can save even more).  I'm glad I have a very good stash of shampoo, conditioner and the super serum.    It'll be a long time before I'm out of the super serum.


----------



## Allandra (Oct 31, 2005)

MonaLisa said:
			
		

> *Whispering to self...*
> 
> **So Sylver sits down maps out and targets where she's gonna buy out stuff in her area...*cough*..First...she buys up all her Rusk stash...then she targets for the NTM...**
> 
> ...


Me being all loud, AINT THAT THE TRUTH.    She done got all the Rusk Smoother.


----------



## sylver2 (Oct 31, 2005)

Allandra said:
			
		

> Me being all loud, AINT THAT THE TRUTH.    She done got all the Rusk Smoother.




The saleslady was like we don't have anymore bottles, I said well can u check in the back please, I'll wait here.  U should have seen her face ..pissed..lol.  She was trying to go on her break.


----------



## taraglam2 (Nov 3, 2005)

*Love Neutrogena Triple Moisture  !

The NTM Serum is "my official serum"
NTM Daily Deep Conditioner - Staple
NTM Cream Lather Shampoo - Staple
NTM Silk Touch Leave-in Cream is great to my hair either wet or dry--does not matter--my hair loves it either way !
NTM Foam - I like it -- Elasta QP Design Foam is my official  styling / conditioning foam but I use the NTM as a back up.*


----------



## sylver2 (Jan 15, 2006)

This hasn't been up in awhile, wondering if people are still using it and if any just discovering it.  Over a Year later and I still love NTM


----------



## Temp101 (Jan 15, 2006)

*I use the shampoo and deep conditioner ntm, i use the deep conditoner with heat i also use the mask*


----------



## HairPhoenix (Jan 15, 2006)

sylver2 said:
			
		

> This hasn't been up in awhile, wondering if people are still using it and if any just discovering it.  Over a Year later and I still love NTM



Hey, I am just discovering it. I have been co-washing w/ the Daily Deep Conditioner for about a month. Love it!!  I just discovered the Silk Touch Leave-in Cream. Love it!!  I used it on my hair and my daughter's hair. Haven't tried the poo yet. They are always out at my Target.

I love the smell and it makes my hair so soft.

LOVE IT!! LOVE IT!! LOVE IT!!


----------



## PinkAngel (Jan 15, 2006)

I've just discovered it.....and I love it. I use the Poo/Cond/Mask/Serum & Leave In.  My hair is so soft after this regimen!


----------



## Lorraine S (Jan 15, 2006)

Hey Ladies,
Just started using it about 2 months ago, and IM IN LOVE. 
I Love Love Love the line. The only thing I dont use is the Foam Leave In.
I discovered the line from all the beautiful ladies on LHCF. These are my staples.

Lorraine


----------



## devin (Jan 16, 2006)

i just started using the poo, con, hair mask. i have been using the leave-in for about a month or so and i really like it! this is a really good line. i bought it, b/c i have too many protein products and my hair is suffering for it. this was the only line that didn't contain any protein and offered the moisture i was looking for. Thank God for hair forums!


----------



## nadz (Jan 16, 2006)

I LOVE this line!

I use the DDC, the Silk Touch leave in, and the Serum!

They smell good, feel good, great priced! ($2.94-$5.00) and make my hair feel great.


----------



## MonaLisa (Jan 16, 2006)

sylver2 said:
			
		

> This hasn't been up in awhile, wondering if people are still using it and if any just discovering it. Over a Year later and I still love NTM


 
Wowwww...the love is still strong for NTM, over a year...that's a beautiful relationship right dere... 

*throws up NTM gang sign*
*fo'eva, fo' sure.  NTM*


----------



## Niara (Jan 18, 2006)

I used NTM poo and DDC for the first time last night and all I can say is wow!  

I was loading my hair down with protein and it started looking dull and lifeless. I tried NTM primarily because it had no protein and added moisture. My hair is full and bouncy again. This will definitely be a staple. I think I will alternate between this and my beloved MNT. I also bought the serum and leave in cream. My hair loves the cream but I think I will pass on the serum.


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 4, 2006)

**new users lurking on forum**


----------



## gradygirl (Feb 6, 2006)

I'm in love with the shampoo, ddc, silk, and the serum. These are my new product staples. My hair loves them all except for the mask.


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 20, 2006)

gradygirl said:
			
		

> I'm in love with the shampoo, ddc, silk, and the serum. These are my new product staples. My hair loves them all except for the mask.


 
Awww...gradygirl.  You aren't alone.  A lot of folks have issue with the mask.

Sometimes, when folks use a lesser amount...it works for them.

I'm a mask,DDC mixer myself.  Sometimes I mix it with my Humecto.

DDC is my tangle tamer.


----------



## baglady215 (Feb 20, 2006)

I remember this thread.  Still a faithful NTM user.  Have to reup my supply next time I see a sale.


----------



## MsKendra (Feb 28, 2006)

Just bought the NTM silk touch leave in..haven't used it yet will report back when I do.

Sylver made me do it


----------



## ~Nigeria~ (Feb 28, 2006)

*I use NTM silk touch leave-in . This product is amazing. I also bought the serum but I haven't used it yet.*


----------



## Crystalicequeen123 (Feb 28, 2006)

Hey I JUST Discovered this product this past Saturday!      I have been looking FOREVER for this product though, but could never find it at my Beauty supply stores.  I finally just went to CVS to do some "looking around", and I found it!   

I'm so happy!  I used the Deep Conditioner for my CO wash on Saturday, and my hair came out so SOOOFFFFFTT!!!    Plus, I used the Silk touch Leave-in Cream as a moisturizer, and my hair was SO easy to comb after it dried!  I was floored!    I'm about 8 wks post, and my hair is just as tangly as ever usually after a wash, but NOT on Saturday!  My hair was so nice! 

I think I will shampoo with Keracare Detangling shampoo, and deep condition with NTM's DDC and see how that works!   

Thanks guys!


----------



## Allandra (Feb 28, 2006)

I am still loving this line.


----------



## sylver2 (Feb 28, 2006)




----------



## Healthb4Length (Feb 28, 2006)

I haven't used it in awhile because it's expensive around my area, but I can say that it's a good line. My hair hates serums, but responds great to the NTM serum.


----------



## alexstin (Feb 28, 2006)

I love the leave in!


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 28, 2006)

Crystalicequeen123 said:
			
		

> Hey I JUST Discovered this product this past Saturday!    I have been looking FOREVER for this product though, but could never find it at my Beauty supply stores. I finally just went to CVS to do some "looking around", and I found it!
> 
> I'm so happy! I used the Deep Conditioner for my CO wash on Saturday, and my hair came out so SOOOFFFFFTT!!! Plus, I used the Silk touch Leave-in Cream as a moisturizer, and my hair was SO easy to comb after it dried! I was floored!  I'm about 8 wks post, and my hair is just as tangly as ever usually after a wash, but NOT on Saturday! My hair was so nice!
> 
> ...


 
*Sistahgirlfriendhoneysucklelambchop it will work cause that's how I do it!*

*Do it!  Do it and report back pleasssse*!


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 28, 2006)

~Nigeria~ said:
			
		

> *I use NTM silk touch leave-in . This product is amazing. I also bought the serum but I haven't used it yet.*


 

Ms. Nigeria....use dat serum on your hair and your ends...and you will amazingly...fall in love...


_*Mo goes off to gaze at her five bottles in her stash*_


----------



## ~Nigeria~ (Feb 28, 2006)

MonaLisa said:
			
		

> Ms. Nigeria....use dat serum on your hair and your ends...and you will amazingly...fall in love...
> 
> 
> _*Mo goes off to gaze at her five bottles in her stash*_


 
*Can I use the serum with heat (flat ironing) or is it just for shine?*


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 28, 2006)

~Nigeria~ said:
			
		

> *Can I use the serum with heat (flat ironing) or is it just for shine?*


 
I've used it for both.
See how it works for you...please give feedback


----------



## ~Nigeria~ (Feb 28, 2006)

MonaLisa said:
			
		

> I've used it for both.
> See how it works for you...please give feedback


 
*I will, thanx Mona!*


----------



## sylver2 (Feb 28, 2006)

~Nigeria~ said:
			
		

> *Can I use the serum with heat (flat ironing) or is it just for shine?*



I've also used it for both


----------



## Crystalicequeen123 (Mar 1, 2006)

MonaLisa said:
			
		

> *Sistahgirlfriendhoneysucklelambchop it will work cause that's how I do it!*
> 
> *Do it!  Do it and report back pleasssse*!



ROTFL!    OKay, when I do my "wash" tomorrow night I will let you know the results!


----------



## MizaniMami (Mar 1, 2006)

I washed with this last night. I used the NTM poo, NTM con mixed with Nexxus Humectress, and Rusk Smoother as a Leave in. Boy, boy boy, my hair is bangin if I might say. I took pictures but they won't be dev. for a while! I Love this stuff (again).


----------



## Dogmd (Mar 1, 2006)

Hi... I just found the NTM anti-frizz cream last night at Target... And used it after i put the ntm leave-in on my hair, put on my silk scarf, went to bed.... All I can say is wow!!! 

This morning...  my hair is silky and smooth and my new growth is finally flat and smooth, vs poofy and dry.  This morning all i had to do was put some oil in and finger comb!!  Has any one else tried this on dry hair?


----------



## Taya (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm now using the silk-touch leave-in (thanks to sylver2and Isis) I really like on dry hair. I use it 2x daily for moisture.It makes my hair feel really soft and silky. I can't wait to try it for rollerset or after the set.I really like it and it smells so good. I'm looking forward to trying the other products from this line.Oh yea good price too.


----------



## MonaLisa (Mar 1, 2006)

Crystalicequeen123 said:
			
		

> ROTFL!  OKay, when I do my "wash" tomorrow night I will let you know the results!


----------



## MonaLisa (Mar 1, 2006)

MizaniMami said:
			
		

> I washed with this last night. I used the NTM poo, NTM con mixed with Nexxus Humectress, and Rusk Smoother as a Leave in. Boy, boy boy, my hair is bangin if I might say. I took pictures but they won't be dev. for a while! I Love this stuff (again).


 
Oooh MizaniMami....*all googly eyed over the pic in siggy*

You surez gotz some purty hair! 

_*Ntm ya'll, Ntm...*_

_*Watch Sylver say...Rusk Smoother, Rusk Smoother*_


----------



## faithful (Apr 6, 2006)

Hello all,

I Haven't tried NTM yet but wanted to let you know Walgreens has a $1 off coupon until April 29th.


----------



## metalkitty (Apr 7, 2006)

Dogmd said:
			
		

> Hi... I just found the NTM anti-frizz cream last night at Target... And used it after i put the ntm leave-in on my hair, put on my silk scarf, went to bed.... All I can say is wow!!!
> 
> This morning...  my hair is silky and smooth and my new growth is finally flat and smooth, vs poofy and dry.  This morning all i had to do was put some oil in and finger comb!!  Has any one else tried this on dry hair?



I have the new anti frizz cream too and love mixing it with the serum to seal wet and dry hair, it makes it really soft, shiny, and detangled. I just hope it doesn't cause build up, but it hasn't yet.


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Apr 7, 2006)

*What product do you use from the Neutrogena Triple Moisture Line?* All of the line or one specific item?

NTM Deep Recovery Hair Mask

*What do you like about this line or specific product?*

I have only been using it for a couple of weeks so the jury is still out.  I want to get the leave in cream but it's like $8 a bottle here in Baltimore.


----------



## KhandiB (Apr 7, 2006)

crlsweetin912 said:
			
		

> *What product do you use from the Neutrogena Triple Moisture Line?* All of the line or one specific item?
> 
> NTM Deep Recovery Hair Mask
> 
> ...



Are you talking about the Silk Touch Leave In?


----------



## KhandiB (Apr 7, 2006)

NoNoNoNoNoNoNo More Products


----------



## Doremie13 (Apr 7, 2006)

faithful said:
			
		

> Hello all,
> 
> I Haven't tried NTM yet but wanted to let you know Walgreens has a $1 off coupon until April 29th.


 
I just purchased (online) the silk touch leave-in and the serum with this coupon.  I wish I had seen the anti-frizz cream, because I would've preferred that to the serum at this point, but I'll get that next time.


----------



## MonaLisa (Apr 17, 2006)

faithful said:
			
		

> Hello all,
> 
> I Haven't tried NTM yet but wanted to let you know Walgreens has a $1 off coupon until April 29th.


 
I utilized my $1 off coupon and copped my DDC....
but...I heard about the anti-frizz cream on here..and was like what da??

then I saw the ad for it while I was under the dryer...

I MUST HAVE THIS.....THE PRECIOUS....


----------



## NtheNameofJesus! (Apr 17, 2006)

i've only tried the leave in cream and the shampoo, but i love them both...a lot.


----------



## Allandra (Apr 18, 2006)

MonaLisa said:
			
		

> I utilized my $1 off coupon and copped my DDC....
> but...I heard about the anti-frizz cream on here..and was like what da??
> 
> then I saw the ad for it while I was under the dryer...
> ...


I read about the anti-frizz cream on LHCF, but I haven't seen it any where yet.


----------



## MonaLisa (Jun 24, 2006)

I had to dip in here this Saturday.....to extol my NTM DDC (along with my White Rain) for always getting me through when I'm in a hair bind!

I don't do pics often...but it was one of those Saturday mornings when the cameraphone had to be whipped out....

I'm learning that as my slow arse growing hair is growing...tangling has become an issue...and this summer...there will be no 16 week stretches...I'm crying at 12 and now the 13th week...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




anyhoo.....I had to whip out the 1-2 punch of NTM DDC (and my Tropical Coconut White Rain) and get it on my head like I was doing a relaxer application....and comb through each section to take care of the tangles and near dreding! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here are some pics _*(this is a temporary posting)*_

_*

**....*the 13 weeks post new growth_

_

....slathered in NTM DDC (& White Rain)_

_

....The Four Pigtails..._

_

...The 1-2 punch detangling combo of NTM DDC (mainly) & White Rain....and....the shed/removed hair..._

_*I proudly state that NTM DDC is a staple until they snatch it off the shelves and the last bottle ever made from Sylver's hands... *_


----------



## Allandra (Jun 24, 2006)

Alright now MonaLisa.  You go girl.


----------



## sunshyne_krissy (Jun 24, 2006)

I mix my MTG with the Leave-in NTM (lol guilty pleasure) It takes a major part in lessoning the bacon smell and works great on my braids. If it were a little heavier then it would be even better for softening my new growth.


----------



## Tayw29 (Jun 24, 2006)

I totaly agree with you Sunshyne the silk touch leave in does masked the smell of the MTG.  I have been adding it to my mtg mixture along with a drop of pepermint oil and i walk around smelling like fruitminty bubble gum.  I also have been using the DDC and will be purchasing the serum and the mask.  Over all i love the way it softens the hair and makes my new growth manageable.


----------



## MonaLisa (Jun 24, 2006)

Awwwwwwwwwwww Shucky Ducky Quack Quack......

we got NTM mixers in the house!!!!  

**I'm not alone! lol**


*@ Allandra.....thx*


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Jun 24, 2006)

Allandra said:
			
		

> I read about the anti-frizz cream on LHCF, but I haven't seen it any where yet.




Target had it...


----------



## LovelyLionessa (Jun 26, 2006)

I love me some NTM.   

It's the only line that I use sooo many products from consistently.  The only 2 NTM products I don't have in steady rotation are the hot oil treatment and the foam, because I really don't need those.  Ever since I read the raves about it on here and saw Sylver2's success and devotion to the line, I was sold.  It has been a beautiful friendship...


----------



## sylver2 (Jul 5, 2006)

Allandra said:
			
		

> I read about the anti-frizz cream on LHCF, but I haven't seen it any where yet.




I got it from target.  I like it and have been using it, especially on my ends for my braidouts.


----------



## Allandra (Jul 6, 2006)

sylver2 said:
			
		

> I got it from target.  I like it and have been using it, especially on my ends for my braidouts.


Thanks girlie.  Since I posted that, I've seen it in stores.  I haven't tried it yet though.  Is it the same texture as the silk touch?


----------



## Priss Pot (Jul 6, 2006)

I love the NTM Healing Shine Serum and Silk Touch.  They do wonders for my rollersets and keeping the frizzies at bay.  At first I was afraid of all the silicones, but they're ok now, as long as I don't OD on them.  I love these 2 items.  I have the Shampoo and DDC also, but the Serum and Silk Touch are my 2 favorites out of this line.

ETA:  I mainly use these products on my wet hair (I may sparingly use the serum on dry hair if need be).  For me, the Silk Touch on wet hair works better.  To moisturize my dry hair, I use Shealoe.


----------



## sylver2 (Jul 6, 2006)

Allandra said:
			
		

> Thanks girlie.  Since I posted that, I've seen it in stores.  I haven't tried it yet though.  Is it the same texture as the silk touch?




Yup its the same texture just a tad bit creamier though.  I got it from the target in Va, Hoyts for like $1.61.  They usually have the serum, silk touch and frizz cream for $1.61.  I bought ten bottles of silk touch.


----------



## MonaLisa (Jul 28, 2006)

sylver2 said:
			
		

> Yup its the same texture just a tad bit creamier though. I got it from the target in Va, Hoyts for like $1.61. They usually have the serum, silk touch and frizz cream for $1.61. *I bought ten bottles of silk touch.*


 
  
  

_Girl, you know I'm not mad at you.....I still have my stash of serum from the 10 bottles I bought last summer.._

_I eyed the anti frizz creme the other day....it was just one bottle on the shelf....but I put it back down.  I really don't wear my hair out enough to have justified the 8 bucks at that time.  That was lunch money...._  *lol*


----------



## chocolatai (Jul 30, 2006)

I am new to the NTM line but after trying the shampoo, conditioner and the leave-in, I bet I'll never roam!  I love how soft it makes my hair feel with almost twelve weeks new growth.  My comb just slides right through it.  I haven't tried the mask or the serum but I bet they'll be in the rotation really soon!


----------



## Proudpiscean (Jul 30, 2006)

I purchased the Shampoo, conditioner, and silk touch leave-in. I love NTM, it smells good and leaves my hair soft and manageable.


----------



## glamazon386 (Aug 2, 2006)

Finally saw these in the store yesterday. I plan on trying the line this weekend. Just curious does anyone use the hot oil treatment?


----------



## MonaLisa (Aug 3, 2006)

bmoreflyygirl said:
			
		

> Finally saw these in the store yesterday. I plan on trying the line this weekend. Just curious does anyone use the hot oil treatment?


 
_I initially used to use it.....but you could get yourself a VO5 Hot Oil Treatment or use your own oils with a cap or towel.  I'd rather invest my money in my tried and true DDC and serum instead....JMO_..


----------



## Brownie (Aug 27, 2006)

In the past, my hair only liked Biolage products. My hair usually feels dry and hard after using nearly anything else. Recently, I tried Neutrogena Triple Moisture Deep Recovery Hair Mask (conditioner), and my hair felt nice afterwards. I will try other products from this line. It appears to be a keeper.


----------



## shunta (Sep 5, 2006)

Hmm...I think this is going on my list of things to try


----------



## nomoweavesfome (Sep 6, 2006)

Mask - Great on new growth AND after aphogee


----------



## sylver2 (Sep 6, 2006)

shunta said:
			
		

> Hmm...I think this is going on my list of things to try




Are u for real or just playing


----------



## LABETT (Sep 6, 2006)

Ladies,Check your local Kmart stores I found NTM products both lines on sale for $1.50 including the mask.
Some Kmart are no longer selling this line.


----------



## MonaLisa (Sep 6, 2006)

LABETT said:
			
		

> Ladies,Check your local Kmart stores I found NTM products both lines on sale for $1.50 including the mask.
> Some Kmart are no longer selling this line.


 
   

_**making note to stop by Kmart on Friday...down to two tubes of DDC**_


----------



## Allandra (Sep 6, 2006)

MonaLisa said:
			
		

> _**making note to stop by Kmart on Friday...down to two tubes of DDC**_


Friday?  Girrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrl, can you stop tomorrow (when they open)?  You KNOW I'm serious.


----------



## MonaLisa (Sep 6, 2006)

Allandra said:
			
		

> Friday? Girrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrl, can you stop tomorrow (when they open)? You KNOW I'm serious.


----------



## shunta (Sep 6, 2006)

sylver2 said:
			
		

> Are u for real or just playing


 No, Im definitely gonna try it after my CON runs out. And its priced reasonably too, so Im gonna get it, especially since so many 4a/b hair types love it!!


----------



## sylver2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Allandra said:
			
		

> Friday?  Girrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrl, can you stop tomorrow (when they open)?  You KNOW I'm serious.




If your going to the one in Rivertown center pleaseee leave some for me..lol


----------



## sylver2 (Sep 7, 2006)

shunta said:
			
		

> No, Im definitely gonna try it after my CON runs out. And it priced reasonably too, so Im gonna get it, especially so many 4a/b hair types love it!!





ooh I hope u like it.  My hair LOVES it


----------



## MonaLisa (Nov 12, 2006)

_*An NTM moment...of betrayal...and re-uniting...*_

_*I had put my old friend, NTM Silk Touch Leave In on the back burner for a minute... *_

_*...but after yesterday...when I attempted to be cute by having my hair out...and by the time I got home...my hair looked beat up...a thought bubble of Sylver was over my head nodding at me...*_

_*so I went into the stash...and pulled out an old friend....the Silk Touch...*_

_*after the Silk Touch finished cussin me out and let me know straight up that it is nobody's back burner b**ch....I apologized....then rubbed some into my hair and my ends...*_

_*and my hair became...somewhat peaceful again.  I had forgotten what it could do.  Sorry, Silk Touch. *_

_*I will replenish my silk touch leave in for the hair stash and reimplement like I used to.  *_

_*The end. *_


----------



## sylver2 (Nov 12, 2006)

MonaLisa said:
			
		

> _*An NTM moment...of betrayal...and re-uniting...*_
> 
> _*I had put my old friend, NTM Silk Touch Leave In on the back burner for a minute... *_
> 
> ...






Srves u right, thinkin u cute tryin to go without it

Man the difference is soo huge from when I wasnt using it on my hair and now.  Its like Whoa!!!


----------



## shunta (Nov 12, 2006)

MonaLisa said:
			
		

> _*An NTM moment...of betrayal...and re-uniting...*_
> 
> _*I had put my old friend, NTM Silk Touch Leave In on the back burner for a minute... *_
> 
> ...


 Mona, you are hilarious! Im killin myself laughing right now


----------



## mrsmeredith (Nov 12, 2006)

My first love is NTM mask. It gives great moisture and slip. Secondly I love the serum. After coming to this board I ordered all of the NTM products and I must say I love them all. It does help that no NTM product is over 2.75 through my hubby.


----------



## MonaLisa (Nov 12, 2006)

mrsmeredith said:
			
		

> My first love is NTM mask. It gives great moisture and slip. Secondly I love the serum. After coming to this board I ordered all of the NTM products and I must say I love them all. *It does help that no NTM product is over 2.75 through my hubby*.


 

_*Okay...lookee here mrsmeredith....we like u & all dat....but ure gonna stop hurting our feelings over here with your discounted NTM prices!....each mention is like a tiny stab wound to our NTM hair souls...ya dig?*_

_*Unless.....ur gonna share the discount..... ...then you can taunt everybody else.   *_


----------



## brooklyngal73 (Nov 12, 2006)

ROFL @ the underlined! 

Seriously, I loooooooove the leave-in. That's the only thing that gets my nape soft. Qhemet's detangler has a similar effect, but the NTM is just _different_....  



			
				MonaLisa said:
			
		

> _*An NTM moment...of betrayal...and re-uniting...*_
> 
> _*I had put my old friend, NTM Silk Touch Leave In on the back burner for a minute... *_
> 
> ...


----------



## locabouthair (Nov 12, 2006)

mona lisa does the serum help with rollersetting. i wnat to try it. my hair comes out so dull looking after a roller set i am hoping it would help.


----------



## MonaLisa (Nov 12, 2006)

locabouthair said:
			
		

> mona lisa does the serum help with rollersetting. i wnat to try it. my hair comes out so dull looking after a roller set i am hoping it would help.


 
_*I actually like it when rollersetting...I mixed it into my lacio lacio leave in*_
_*for rollersetting*_

_*Allandra is actually the NTM serum queen*_...


----------



## MonaLisa (Nov 12, 2006)

sylver2 said:
			
		

> Srves u right, thinkin u cute tryin to go without it
> 
> Man the difference is soo huge from when I wasnt using it on my hair and now. Its like Whoa!!!


 
_*I know girl...I know.....I messed up....and I apologized for the hair dog that I was erplexed *_

_*the Silk Touch will go back to being my main piece...while I'll dabble with the others on the side*_


----------



## Sha76 (Nov 12, 2006)

I only use the silk touch leave in. I just how it feels and smells.


----------



## MonaLisa (Nov 12, 2006)

Sha76 said:
			
		

> I only use the silk touch leave in. I just how it feels and smells.


 
*Welcome to the gang Sha! *

**Sylver will not be displeased with your choice, besides...we all gotta start with something.....*

_*whispers in Sha's ear  ....try the Daily Deep Conditioner and the Serum..._


----------



## MzOptimistic (Nov 13, 2006)

IDK if I posted in here but I use the whole line except for the mousse and I am currently looking for the anti-frizz creme (have'nt seen it around yet)...I think drugstore.com has it


----------



## MonaLisa (Nov 13, 2006)

tsmith said:
			
		

> IDK if I posted in here but *I use the whole line except for the mousse* and I am currently looking for the anti-frizz creme (have'nt seen it around yet)...I think drugstore.com has it


 

_**throws up NTM Gang Sign to tsmith**_

_*Dang tsmith...what product line are you NOT gangsta with?!*_


----------



## Allandra (Nov 13, 2006)

Shame on you Mona Lisa.


----------



## divadoll237 (Nov 13, 2006)

NTM everything. Thanks Sylver, LUVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVV your hair.


----------



## Wishin4BSL (Nov 13, 2006)

*What product do you use from the Neutrogena Triple Moisture Line?* 
I use NTM leave-in and sometimes the NTM serum


*What do you like about this line or specific product?*
It's very difficult for me to get my hair soft after a relaxer and the leave-in is the only thing that does the trick!

I like the serum because it feels like exactly what it says.  HEALING shine serum!  I use it on my dry hair daily if I'm wearing it down after blow drying.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Nov 13, 2006)

What stores carry the entire line?  My store only has the shampoo and conditoners, does Walmart carry it?


----------



## Allandra (Nov 13, 2006)

AtlantaJJ said:
			
		

> What stores carry the entire line?  My store only has the shampoo and conditoners, does Walmart carry it?


Walmart, Target, CVS, some beauty supply stores, etc.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Nov 13, 2006)

Allandra said:
			
		

> Walmart, Target, CVS, some beauty supply stores, etc.


Thanks, sounds yummy and easy to get!
Down PJ Down!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Nov 13, 2006)

Wishin4BSL said:
			
		

> *What product do you use from the Neutrogena Triple Moisture Line?*
> I use NTM leave-in and sometimes the NTM serum
> 
> 
> ...


I really need a good leave in! That's what I am on the market for...


----------



## Cayenne0622 (Nov 13, 2006)

*What product do you use from the Neutrogena Triple Moisture Line?* All of the line or one specific item?

NTM Shampoo, Conditioner, and Leave In.

*What do you like about this line or specific product?*
The CONDITIONER has saved me!!!  Everytime I use something that is drying to my hair, I throw on the NTM conditioner and it detangles and returns the slip to my hair.  I don't even have to comb.  I use my fingers.  WONDERFUL!  I also like the leave in because its light.


----------



## s_terry (Nov 13, 2006)

Aiggght ya'll dang!!!! Tell me what's in the DDC. You know I have used the foam. No wonder I was a little stiff and dry because of the protien. Would someone please be so kind as to list the ingredients for the DDC and serum.


Thanks ya'll


----------



## sareca (Nov 13, 2006)

I only have Silk Touch and I'm sold.  I sat on this product for months and months because it had cones.  My hair loves this stuff. It leaves it feeling very soft and moisturized.  

Does anybody use this daily?  The bottle doesn't say to use it daily, but the Web site does...


----------



## B_Phlyy (Nov 13, 2006)

I use the NTM Cream Lather Shampoo, DDC, Silk Touch, Anti-Frizz Cream. the serum and the mask. I really like that they all leave my hair soft and moisturized. Haven't been using them in a while though, but the line has definitely been screaming "Use Me" lately.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Nov 13, 2006)

I went to my local super Wal*Mart and they did not have any NTM!   the humanity! 

I just called to double check, and the walmart I went to does not carry the line period. They had everything else in the world up in there though!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Nov 13, 2006)

*Why is Dimethicone Supposed to be Bad??*

I'm a newbie so forgive me, but I've seen that "Cons" are bad. I've gathered that they cause build-up over time. Is there any other reason Dimethicone  is bad, it's high up in the ingrediant list of these products. 

Thanks for the education, and forgive me because I know this has been mentioned before :fallenang:


----------



## aprilj (Nov 13, 2006)

AtlantaJJ said:
			
		

> I went to my local super Wal*Mart and they did not have any NTM!  the humanity!
> 
> I just called to double check, and the walmart I went to does not carry the line period. They had everything else in the world up in there though!


 
I can definitely feel your pain.  Same thing happened here.  Try Target - that's where I ended up finding it.


----------



## MonaLisa (Nov 13, 2006)

Cayenne0622 said:
			
		

> *What product do you use from the Neutrogena Triple Moisture Line?* All of the line or one specific item?
> 
> NTM Shampoo, Conditioner, and Leave In.
> 
> ...


 
_*PREACH! PREACH IT CAYENNE!!! Pass the hair plate around and tell the truth!!! NTM DDC HAS SAVED ME REPEATEDLY!!! I can't even count how many times - matting, tangling issues...it always gets me through the pain! I WILL NEVER STOP USING THIS PRODUCT   unless they discontinue it...*and I pray that day never happens*_erplexed *




			
				s_terry said:
			
		

> Aiggght ya'll dang!!!! Tell me what's in the DDC. You know I have used the foam. No wonder I was a little stiff and dry because of the protien. Would someone please be so kind as to list the ingredients for the DDC and serum.


 
_*I've never used the foam due to the protein - that was a deterrent for me - *_
_*but...I have used it on a weave *_

_*Now...the ingredients to what Sylver and I refer to as the wonder conditioner!*_

_**BAM**_

*Ingredients*
Water, Cyclopentasiloxane, Behenyl Alcohol, Behentrimonium Chloride, Cetearyl Alcohol, Cetyl Alcohol, Cyclohexasiloxane, Dimethicone, Amodimethicone, Behentrimonium Methosulfate, Stearamidopropyl Dimethylamine, Cetrimonium Chloride, Panthenol, Sweet Almond (Prunus Amygdalus Dulcis) Oil, Olive (Olea Europaea) Fruit Oil, Meadowfoam (Limnanthes Alba) Seed Oil, Glycol Stearate, Ceteth-2, Hydroxyethylcellulose, Methylparaben, Propylparaben, Citric Acid, Titanium Dioxide, Iron Oxide, Mica, Fragrance.

*Product Description*
*Product Description*
The daily conditioner with deep moisture benefits for soft, smooth, totally touchable hair all day. Neutrogena Triple Moisture Daily Deep Conditioner - Hair softness, smoothness and manageability improve dramatically with every use. The restorative power of a deep treatment is captured with the ease and convenience of a one-minute rinse. Salon-approved and scientifically proven to help even severely dry, over-processed hair feel soft, smooth and totally touchable all day, after a single use. Three naturally derived extracts penetrate to help moisturize each layer of the hair strand: Olive penetrates to the center; Meadowfoam Seed helps moisturize the middle; Sweet Almond wraps the surface. 


_*NTM HAIR CONFESSION: I have read this aloud in the shower commerical style....*_
_*Practice...Practice!!! I would like to do voiceover work one day... *_

_*Now about the serum:*_

_*Shine Serum Uses Developed to treat extra dry or over-processed hair. The remedy for dryness and damage, all the way down to the tips. Extra-dry hair can look rough and worn everywhere?especially at the ends. This treatment serum polishes hair strands to a brilliant shine as it dramatically restores the healthy, moisturized look and feel of vulnerable hair ends. Hair will shine with balanced luminosity from root to tip. Contains UV filters. *_

_*Three naturally derived extracts penetrate to help moisturize each layer of the hair strand: Olive: penetrates to the center. Meadowfoam Seed: helps moisturize the middle. Sweet Almond: wraps the surface. *_

_*Active Ingredients Cyclopentasiloxane; Hexamethyldisiloxane; Dimethiconol; Cyclohexasiloxane; Phenyl Trimethicone; Ethylhexyl Palmitate; Cyclopentasiloxane; Aminopropyl Dimethicone; Olive (Olea Europaea) Fruit Oil; Meadowfoam (Limnanthes Alba) Seed Oil; Sweet Almond (Prunus Amygdalus Dulcis) Oil; BHT; Ethylhexyl Methoxycinnamate; Butyl Methoxydibenzoylmethane; Fragrance *_*


*


----------



## MonaLisa (Nov 13, 2006)

Alert....NTM ...Alert.....if you head to Amazon RIGHT NOW.....
they have two sets of NTM DDC 4 pack for $19.77 (free shipping for the remaining 22 hours  as of 11/13/06 -- if your order is at least 25.00)

I figure by the time I buy individually, it comes to about the same thing....so letting folks who don't have access to it....go for it...good luck if interested!


*Neutrogena Triple Moisture Daily Deep Conditioner, 8.45-Ounce Tubes (Pack of 4) *
Other products by Neutrogena 
  td.productLabel { font-weight: bold; text-align: right; white-space: nowrap; vertical-align: top; padding-right: 5px; padding-left: 0px; }  table.product   { border: 0px; padding: 0px; border-collapse: collapse; }List Price:$26.36 Price:*$19.77* & eligible for *FREE Super Saver Shipping* on orders over $25. Details You Save:$6.59 (25%) 

*Availability:* In Stock. Ships from and sold by Amazon.com. 

Only 2 left in stock--order soon.


----------



## jayjaycurlz (Nov 13, 2006)

Y'all are horrible, horrible I tell ya! After reading this thread I went to Shopper's Drug Mart (I live in CANADA - man it's cold today!) and purchased not ONE but TWO bottles of NTM silk touch. I hope to post my own rave reviews about the leave in soon!


----------



## MonaLisa (Nov 13, 2006)

jayjaycurlz said:
			
		

> Y'all are horrible, horrible I tell ya! After reading this thread I went to Shopper's Drug Mart (I live in CANADA - man it's cold today!) and purchased not ONE but TWO bottles of NTM silk touch. I hope to post my own rave reviews about the leave in soon!


 
_*Lawd....I hope it's a good review....*_

_**Our NTM hair hearts hurt when the silk touch/ddc gets dissed.. *_


----------



## Cayenne0622 (Nov 14, 2006)

MonaLisa said:
			
		

> _*PREACH! PREACH IT CAYENNE!!! Pass the hair plate around and tell the truth!!! NTM DDC HAS SAVED ME REPEATEDLY!!! I can't even count how many times - matting, tangling issues...it always gets me through the pain! I WILL NEVER STOP USING THIS PRODUCT   unless they discontinue it...*and I pray that day never happens*_erplexed *
> 
> I'm with you!  I don't know what I would have done without it.  I have so many conditioners that I can't even count them but this one does the trick.  I get mine from the Walgreens down the street from my house.
> 
> The funny thing is that it does have a lot of cones but my hair responds to cones for some reason.  Also remember that some cones ARE water soluable which means they do allow moisture to get in.  I can't remember which ones though. OOPS!  Just remember to clarify if you use products with cones regularly.


----------



## cicilypayne (Nov 14, 2006)

Walgreens has Silk touch?...I'm off to the drug store.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Nov 14, 2006)

cicilypayne said:
			
		

> Walgreens has Silk touch?...I'm off to the drug store.


1

I got some at Walgreens last night, and I'm trying it tonight after my workout.  

I'm so mad a Wal*Mart they discontinued the line....dumbos

I have the mask, the deep conditioner and the silk leave in. I have so many poos, I didn't buy the poo, they have NTM poo for dry itchy scalp too !! Did you know that??


----------



## s_terry (Nov 14, 2006)

Thank you Mona Lisa!!!


----------



## MonaLisa (Nov 14, 2006)

AtlantaJJ said:
			
		

> 1
> 
> I got some at Walgreens last night, and I'm trying it tonight after my workout.
> 
> ...


 
_*Yup.  I did anyway...*_ _*Please report back on how you feel, good, bad or indifferent on the products*_ 

@ _*s_terry  -- you're welcome*_


----------



## MonaLisa (Nov 14, 2006)

Cayenne0622 said:
			
		

> MonaLisa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Nov 14, 2006)

I am a loyal user of NTM mask for over a year now, its my one and only deep con and I use it just about EVERY week,, i believe it has been part of the big pic in the major turnaround of my hair, I recommend it to anyone with dryness or other hair probs,, i like to mix it with water and leave it on for a while b4 rinsing.. I also use the serum but very very rarely, I dont like silicone serums no mo since i discovereed my precious jojoba oil..  OHH also the poo is FABULOUS if your hair is dry,, its like washing with con,, the only prob for me was that it left a buildup after a while, but i remember having butter soft silk hair from it. I really hope they NEVER discontinue this line!!!


----------



## FAMUDva (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm a new NTM believer!

I use the poo, mask and silk touch leave in.  I also found the leave in that is mousse form (don't remember the name) in the clearance at Eckerd Drugs.

I had planned to not switch completely to NTM until I finished my motion's but someone on LHCF said they thought motion's was very harsh and that NTM would be a better choice.  I'm so thankful for that recommendation!  Don't think I'll ever switch product lines again!

I do have to clarify with Pantene as my first lather because I don't want product build up from my daily moisterizing and I only poo every 7-14 days.

Love, love NTM!  Thanks LHCF for the introduction to this stuff


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Nov 15, 2006)

Ravenhairbellydancer said:
			
		

> I am a loyal user of NTM mask for over a year now, its my one and only deep con and I use it just about EVERY week,, i believe it has been part of the big pic in the major turnaround of my hair, I recommend it to anyone with dryness or other hair probs,, i like to mix it with water and leave it on for a while b4 rinsing.. I also use the serum but very very rarely, I dont like silicone serums no mo since i discovereed my precious jojoba oil.. OHH also the poo is FABULOUS if your hair is dry,, its like washing with con,, the only prob for me was that it left a buildup after a while, but i remember having butter soft silk hair from it. I really hope they NEVER discontinue this line!!!


 
I was thinking of leaving it on longer than they recommend on the instuctions...do you ever use heat with it?


----------



## MonaLisa (Nov 20, 2006)

_*FYI - Rite Aid Shoppers and NTM Users.....*_

_*This week...ending Saturday 11/25/06*_
_*Buy one NTM product, 50% off the next one...*_


----------



## MonaLisa (Dec 10, 2006)

_*To the NTM DDC users --*_

_*I JUST noticed something different on the packaging while I was doing my NTM commercial in the bathroom *_

_*The prior packaging had it listed to use for 1-2 minutes, the new packaging just says after shampooing, massage conditioner throughout hair, concentrating on the ends.  Rinse well.*_

_*It took them long enough to realize :scratchch  that folks have been using it as a deep conditioner.*_

_*I've never used it only for 1-2 minutes...*_


----------



## neenzmj (Dec 10, 2006)

I use the leave-in, the mask and the anti-frizz cream.

I love the smell and the way it manages and defines my curls.


----------



## Siren (Dec 10, 2006)

I use the shampoo for dry hair (which smells like mint), the condtioner and the 
silk touch leave in cream. 

I love the way all of the NTM products smell. The silk touch cream is very light and doesn't weigh down my hair and the conditioner feels as if it melts into my hair. The price is pretty decent. I few weeks ago I bought Dudley's Moisture container (after hearing rave reviews about it) and I feel like it was a waste of money because it didn't do anything different than NTM silk touch does and it costs more. From now on I'm stick with all of my NTM products.


----------



## tijay (Dec 10, 2006)

I use the shampoo, leave-in conditioner and the serum...I'm gonna get the mask next time I'm at the store.  The shampoo and conditioner smell and they make my coarse hair soft and managable...I love NTM!!!  I use is to airdry and my hair is nice and moist.


----------



## firecracker (Dec 10, 2006)

I finally tried it last week and loved it.


----------



## nfynit_812 (Dec 11, 2006)

I still use NTM shampoo, conditioner & hair mask from time to time. It works for me!!!


----------



## SpiritJunkie (Dec 16, 2006)

I've been using the NTM Leave in Cream since I started my hair journey (july).  It's on sale this week so I will purchase the shampoo and the ddc.

I'm happy with it so far.

I use the Leave in as a moisturizer and its wonderful!


----------



## MonaLisa (Jan 17, 2007)

firecracker said:
			
		

> I finally tried it last week and loved it.


 
_*First....can I let out a Wha, Wha! on the Firecracker NTM stamp of approval! *_

_*Second...bumping up on the monthly bump up...for da new year!*_

_*I think I saw some unaccounted for NTM users in the house*_...


----------



## deltagyrl (Jan 17, 2007)

NTM fan over here!
These were the first products I bought when I joined lhcf so they have sentimental value. 
I pretty much use Dominican products now but I will whip out my mask, serum and leave-in in a NY minute.  
I like to mix the mask and my conditioner...heavenly.


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 8, 2007)

_aaaaaaaaawwww.....bump, bump......bump..._
_there are more users out there looking for their NTM home...we are here for you...._


----------



## baglady215 (Feb 8, 2007)

Wow, this thread is still around!

I kind of strayed from NTM.  I still use the poo and cond occasionaly, but the leave in has been replaced by my new love, Rusk Smoother.


----------



## MonaLisa (Apr 18, 2007)

_**bumping for Baglady's replacement, she knows who she is..**_


----------



## Cleve_gryl (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm in luuubbb with silk touch for my daily moisturizer!!! I've never tried it on wet hair but on dry its the truth. I have a bottle of serum too, but use it sparingly...its also really nice and they smell heavenly


----------



## MonaLisa (Apr 18, 2007)

Cleve_gryl said:
			
		

> I'm in luuubbb with silk touch for my daily moisturizer!!! I've never tried it on wet hair but on dry its the truth. I have a bottle of serum too, but use it sparingly...its also really nice and they smell heavenly


 
_*Welcome to the gang*_!  _* Everyone needs to do their part to keep the product on the shelves!*_  

_*tosses up NTM gang sign*_


----------



## Tee (Apr 18, 2007)

Here is the thread I was looking for.  

I am late ladies.  Yes,  I know, Just late as can be BUT, the Neutrogena Silk Touch is the TRUTH!  Okay, this is how it went down.  

I have all these other products that I love and decided to use of some of my _other_ stuff just to get it gone.  I washed and conditioned my hair.  I pulled out the Silk Touch and run it through my hair.  I then put some Profective Healthy Ends creams on the ends and tie my hair down with a scarf.  (remember,  I am just trying use up some products right.)  I took that scarf off my hair the new morning, took my hair down and ran my fingers all the way through my hair.  It was amazing.  I started out with wet hair and finished with amazing airdried hair without using an arsenal of products.  

Silk Touch....why did I ever forsake you?????


----------



## sugarose (Apr 19, 2007)

I'm sad. Every since it went on clearence, I can't find my NTM leave-in anywhere!! I still use the hair mask and the deep condish. Makes my hair feel so silky!! I love my NTM. Now I just have to find out where they've been hiding the leave-in....


----------



## lennet93 (Apr 19, 2007)

I use NTM, shampoo, conditioner, mask, leave in and serum..whew..lol I love the silk touch leave in, I use it as a moisturiser and it is the only product that moisturises my hair without leaving it wet.


----------



## stacy (Jun 10, 2007)

Okay, so I'm in the grocery store today, walking down the hair care aisle to see if there is something cheap that may help bring the moisture back to this bird's nest that has become my hair. ORS Carrot Oil helps, but I can use a lot more help. Anyway, my eye stops on the Neutrogena Triple Moisture products and I remember hearing so much about this on LHCF back in the day (NTM this and NTM that). This was the one product that I did not jump on. Being that I am past desperate, I decide to buy the shampoo and the mask because my hair really needs some "deep recovery". All I can say is WOW! The shampoo was okay, but the mask left my hair so soft! I am still touching it in disbelief. I must find the other products in this line. I am afraid that I am dreaming and the bird's nest will come back. Even if it does, I will always cherish this moment of softness. Thanks!


----------



## sugarose (Jun 10, 2007)

stacy said:
			
		

> Okay, so I'm in the grocery store today, walking down the hair care aisle to see if there is something cheap that may help bring the moisture back to this bird's nest that has become my hair. ORS Carrot Oil helps, but I can use a lot more help. Anyway, my eye stops on the Neutrogena Triple Moisture products and I remember hearing so much about this on LHCF back in the day (NTM this and NTM that). This was the one product that I did not jump on. Being that I am past desperate, I decide to buy the shampoo and the mask because my hair really needs some "deep recovery". All I can say is WOW! The shampoo was okay, but the mask left my hair so soft! I am still touching it in disbelief. I must find the other products in this line. *I am afraid that I am dreaming and the bird's nest will come back*. Even if it does, I will always cherish this moment of softness. Thanks!


 
Girl you are not dreaming, NTM is incredible. The daily conditioner is the only non deep-condish that leaves my hair feeling like I just DC'd for an hour. I love NTM. 
I still can't find the leave-in though.


----------



## ProseChild (Jun 10, 2007)

I find that when you use the products together - not just the shampoo or conditioner with your other staples - you get the best results. 

At first I didn't really care for the Silk Touch. I couldn't figure out why everyone raved about it. I really like the poo though, and one night I broke out all of the NTM products I had and used them together. Since then I've only been using them, and I'm in love!


----------



## MonaLisa (Jun 10, 2007)

ProseChild said:
			
		

> I find that when you use the products together - not just the shampoo or conditioner with your other staples - you get the best results.
> 
> At first I didn't really care for the Silk Touch. I couldn't figure out why everyone raved about it. I really like the poo though, and *one night I broke out all of the NTM products I had and used them together.* Since then I've only been using them, and I'm in love!


 

_*Awwww shucky ducky....a hard core gang member...*_ 

_*tosses up NTM gang sign*_

_*More users keeps the product on the shelves...*_


----------



## Cleve_gryl (Jun 10, 2007)

Hey NTM Lovers!!!!  Check your CVS sale flyers today!!!  They have all NTM products on sale for $4.99 in my area today YAAYYY!!!  I bought two bottles of Silk Touch so I don't run out


----------



## ***Toy-Pisces*** (Jun 10, 2007)

I hope that is in Florida! I tried the mask and the silk touch leave last week and all I have to say WOW!!! My hair felt so soft in silky. The leave in is so light weight  and perfect for my fine strands.


----------



## so so chic (Jun 10, 2007)

I love the Silk-Touch Leave-in  .  It's one thing that I've been sticking with!  I have not tried any of the other products, but I'm very tempted.


----------



## ProseChild (Jun 10, 2007)

MonaLisa said:
			
		

> _*Awwww shucky ducky....a hard core gang member...*_
> 
> _*tosses up NTM gang sign*_
> 
> _*More users keeps the product on the shelves...*_



*tosses up corresponding NTM sign*

whaddup!! lol


----------



## MonaLisa (Jun 10, 2007)

ProseChild said:
			
		

> *tosses up corresponding NTM sign*
> 
> whaddup!! lol


 

_*What it do PC?!*_








ot: why am I trying to get the last nook and cranny out of this NTM Silk Touch bottle before I open up a new one....*damn I'm cheap*


----------



## shunta (Jun 10, 2007)

Once my KeraCare runs out, Imma have to try this again. Last time I only tried the conditioner and not the matching poo.


Mona, I just looked in your fotki and it looks as if you're already APL. Girl, you betta go ahead and claim that and quit playing!  Congrats, chica!!!


----------



## MonaLisa (Jun 10, 2007)

shunta said:
			
		

> Once my KeraCare runs out, Imma have to try this again. Last time I only tried the conditioner and not the matching poo.
> 
> 
> Mona, I just looked in your fotki and it looks as if you're already APL. Girl, you betta go ahead and claim that and quit playing! Congrats, chica!!!


 
_*When you try it with the poo, let us know how it worked for you.  *_


_*Thanks Shunta {{{hair hug}}}*_

_*I got offline verification that I could go ahead and claim it...so I'm claiming borderline apl*_


----------



## neenzmj (Jun 10, 2007)

I use the leave-in.  it helps give my curls really good definition and it smells great, too.


----------



## MuslimahTresses (Jun 17, 2007)

I used the NTM DDC and I really really like it. It was better than my fav Pantene Smooth and Sleek deep conditioner. I just tried the leave in and the serum and I like those too. The only thing I don;t like is the price.


----------



## MonaLisa (Jun 17, 2007)

april shower said:
			
		

> I used the NTM DDC and I really really like it. It was better than my fav Pantene Smooth and Sleek deep conditioner. I just tried the leave in and the serum and I like those too. *The only thing I don;t like is the price*.


 

_*Welcome to the crew april shower...*_

_*I feel u on the price  ....I've always looked out for sales or lower prices that I normally see for it and I buy at least 4-6 tubes or bottles of what I needed at that time to keep in stock.*_

_*I also accept NTM as gifts...  *_


----------



## MonaLisa (Jun 7, 2009)

_I've gone to the more natural side...but doing the _
*making a point


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 19, 2010)

I use NTM Silk Touch daily. So glad I found this early in my HHJ!


----------

